# Rencontre avec une "star"



## clampin (8 Mars 2006)

Salut,

Aujourd'hui ma petite ville a eu la visite d'une Star...académicienne ... j'ai nommé Emma Daumas... si si la preuve..






voilà.... 

Et vous ???? 

[PS] Son style de musique n'est pas le mien.. .mais bon c'était l'événement !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Mars 2006)

Heuuuuuuu... Sarko, c'est une star? ... Non, parce qu'il est venu une ou deux fois de par ici...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Si Clampin n'existait pas, rassurez-vous, je l'inventerais. 

Ceci étant posé, je trouve le principe de ce fil intéressant. Parce que ça arrive de rencontrer des célébrités (souvent dans les gares et les aéroports), parce que quand on se trouve en face d'elles et qu'il s'agit de personnalités impressionnantes (par leur carrière, leur histoire, leur fonction...) on ne sait jamais trop quelle attitude adopter : le genre que rien n'épate ou le genre "je suis votre plus grand fan". Bien sûr, il y a un juste milieu, mais le résultat est le plus souvent hésitant et pathétique.

Tout ça pour vous dire que je me rappelle d'une dédicace, la seule que j'aie jamais demandée, un soir vers mes 14 ans. On donnait une conférence à la salle Francis-Planté d'Orthez et, ne voulant la rater pour rien au monde, j'y étais allé avec mon père qui en assurait la couverture pour la presse locale. Je me rappelle m'être timidement rendu en coulisse avec mon gros livre sous le bras, et l'avoir tenu en tremblant pendant qu'il signait, faisant suivre son nom d'une petite lune : Jim Irwin, Apollo 15.
Je me souviens très bien de ce grand homme au costume strict, au cheveux blancs ramenés vers l'arrière. Je me souviens de l'émotion que j'ai ressentie de me tenir là, près de lui, l'un des douze hommes à avoir foulé le sol lunaire.
À coup sûr, j'ai dû lui sembler insignifiant, gauche, hésitant et pathétique. Mais qu'importe. Je suis heureux de ce moment, de cette soirée, de l'avoir rencontré, d'avoir pu, à travers son regard bienveillant et paisible, toucher du doigt la grandeur d'un rêve humain.

La prochaine fois, je vous raconterai comment j'ai pris le train assis à côté d'un frère à Collaro.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Son style de musique n'est pas le mien.. .mais bon c'était l'événement !!!




*Faut vraiment qu'il ne se passe rien*
par où tu crèches pour appeler ça un événement





:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faut vraiment qu'il ne se passe rien*
> par où tu crèches pour appeler ça un événement
> 
> 
> ...


Il y a des tas de gens qui habitent des tas d'endroits où il ne se passe jamais rien. L'émerveillement est une qualité qui ne se réserve pas pour les grandes occasions.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> L'émerveillement est une qualité qui ne se réserve pas pour les grandes occasions.




*Absolument, savoir rester simple*
et garder son âme d'enfant.

Mais bon, Emma Daumas... tout de même...





:hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2006)

En matière de rencontre de Star, le petit village ou je vis n'en recèle aucune, mais comporte un petit supermarché où tous les huit à dix jours, on peut croiser Jean Claude Brialy faisant ses emplettes.

A vrai dire, à le voir comme ça pousser son caddie, il fait 'achement moins star que lorsqu'il préside la remise des Césars :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, Emma Daumas... tout de même...


Et pourquoi pas Emma Daumas ? Après tout, il se peut qu'il y ait des gens qui l'aiment et des petites filles avec des étoiles quand elle sourit.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas Emma Daumas ? Après tout, il se peut qu'il y ait des gens qui l'aiment et des petites filles avec des étoiles quand elle sourit.




*Eeeeeehhhh oui*
voilà le résultat, cruel, terrible s'il en est :  des générations perdues par la faute d'un trop grand laxisme en terme d'éducation des enfants.


----------



## Jc Milhet (8 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas Emma Daumas ? Après tout, il se peut qu'il y ait des gens qui l'aiment et des petites filles avec des étoiles quand elle sourit.



put***, c'est vachement bô se que tu ecris là.....:sick:....
et en plus, tu m'a convaincu....




			
				-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Eeeeeehhhh oui*
> voilà le résultat, cruel, terrible s'il en est :  des générations perdues par la faute d'un trop grand laxisme en terme d'éducation des enfants.



et comment que tu as raison...et comment....



je suis desolé de l'admettre, mais que ferait on sans vous....serieux........


----------



## Fulvio (8 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> En matière de rencontre de Star, le petit village ou je vis n'en recèle aucune, mais comporte un petit supermarché où tous les huit à dix jours, on peut croiser Jean Claude Brialy faisant ses emplettes.
> 
> A vrai dire, à le voir comme ça pousser son caddie, il fait 'achement moins star que lorsqu'il préside la remise des Césars :rateau:



Il parait que Jean-Jacques Goldman va acheté le château du patelin où j'ai grandi. De chez mes parents, on a une vu imprenable, mais je crains qu'il soit au-delà d'une portée de fusil de précision.


----------



## Nobody (8 Mars 2006)

Un beau jour, ou était-ce une nuit? Ah oui, c'était une nuit. Sinon, je n'aurais pas vu d'aussi loin et aussi distinctement les lampes de l'éclairage public exploser en gerbes bleues. Ou jaunes. Gynécée. Pardon, je ne sais.
Donc, par une belle nuit, alors que je revenais d'une soirée chez des amis, nous roulions tranquillement sur une route déserte quoique semi-urbaine. Devant nous, rien. Derrière nous, une voiture qui avait rejoint notre voie à l'occasion d'un carrefour, deux kilomètres auparavant.
Puis, tout à coup, voilà le décor qui change. Le ciel semble s'illuminer au tournant là-bas. On dirait un feu d'artifice qui se rapprocherait de nous par petites touches. Puis, après trois ou quatre explosions, plus rien. La nuit reprend possession de l'environnement pourtant amical dans lequel notre véhicule évoluait. Derrière nous, la voiture qui s'était invitée nous suivait toujours. 
Nous arrivâmes au tournant et là, quelle ne fut pas notre stupéfaction de découvrir l'origine de ce que nous crûmes être un feu d'artifice: une voiture avait percuté de plein fouet un pilône d'éclairage public à la sortie du virage, le tuant sur le coup. Je veux dire que le pilône était cassé en deux et que les fils électriques pendouillaient lamentablement sur le bas-côté. Nous arrêtâmes notre fidèle voiture qui, elle, n'avait pas quitté la route et je sortis de la voiture et mon portable de ma poche pour appeler les pompiers, la police, une ambulance, un hélicoptère et un sous-marin tout en allant vérifier que le conducteur n'avait pas besoin de soins immédiats (oui, à l'instar de Mac OS X, je suis multi-tâches). Sur ces entrefaits, la voiture qui nous suivait depuis maintenant trois kilomètres - oui, parce que depuis que je vous ai dit qu'elle nous suivait depuis deux kilomètres, nous en avions parcouru un supplémentaire - la voiture qui nous suivait, donc, s'arrêta également et en sorti... vous ne devineriez jamais... si? ah bon? Qui alors? Hein? Hein? Ahah! On fait moins le malin, maintentant, mmm? En sortit, donc, tadaaaaaaa! Vincent Taloche himself! Qui me demande si je suis allé voir comment allait le conducteur. 

Je lui ai serré la main. Droite. Et je ne l'ai plus lavée durant quinze jours.

Elle est pas belle la vie?


----------



## iota (8 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait de l'équitation dans le club de Jacques Legras.
> :king:
> 
> 
> ...


Et alors, t'es passé à la télé ou pas ?  

@+
iota


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2006)

J'ai tout les Gala et Voici où elle en couveture...

Je suis un fan inconditionnel de Emma ....


Emmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........:love: :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout les Gala et Voici où elle en couveture...
> 
> Je suis un fan inconditionnel de Emma ....
> 
> ...



Et Jenifer, --> J'ai n'y faire !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mars 2006)

Moi, je n'ai pas besoin de rencontrer de star : j'en ai une dans la famille (Marcel Amont)  

PS : et en plus c'est vrai.


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tout les Gala et Voici où elle en couveture...
> 
> Je suis un fan inconditionnel de Emma ....
> 
> ...



Et de Jenifer, j'ai n'y faire !


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

moi, un jour, je suis allé boire des Leffe avec Al02 dans un troquet en face de la Gare de Chauny, ça vaut ?   

bon, sinon, Yann Tiersen, Ficelle, Manu Chao et Dominique A ou Daniel Humair, Sarah Moon et Diam's, ça marche aussi ?


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Bon, à part ça je ne sais pas qui est Emma Daumas*



premier étage de La Flaque à droite... si tu trouves pas, demande à Felix ou Fatiha...


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, un jour, je suis allé boire des *Leffe* avec Al02 dans un troquet en face de la Gare de Chauny, ça vaut ?



Objection, Votre Honneur, c'était de la *Duvel* :love:


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2006)

Donne Macbook Pro 2.16 Ghz toutes options pour une regard de Emma ...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Objection, Votre Honneur, c'était de la *Duvel* :love:




oh purééeeee de wassingue !!! 

comment j'ai pu me planter sur ça !!!   

oui de la "Diable" (Duvel en vlaamischeeeeeeburp)


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Donne Macbook Pro 2.16 Ghz toutes options pour une regard de Emma ...




dire que je connais un membre de macgé qui est son bassiste...   :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Faut vraiment qu'il ne se passe rien*
> par où tu crèches pour appeler ça un événement



Comme l'a montré la suite du fil, en fait le pur fils est tout prêt à jouer aussi le ravi de la crèche


----------



## al02 (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> oh purééeeee de wassingue !!!
> 
> comment j'ai pu me planter sur ça !!!
> 
> oui de la "Diable" (Duvel en vlaamischeeeeeeburp)



*DUVEL* :  Note : 18/20 


> Blonde, mousse abondante et assez serrée, de longue tenue, belle accroche. Limpide (sur  levure ). Goût puissant, délicat et corsé. Belle amertume, post amertume marquée, de durée moyenne. Arôme de  houblon  frais, bouche longue délicate; complexe et puissante. Nez riche, de  levure  fruitée. Superbe !


----------



## Luc G (8 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'ai pas besoin de rencontrer de star : j'en ai une dans la famille (Marcel Amont)
> 
> PS : et en plus c'est vrai.



Sans vouloir vexer personne, je pense que je préfèrerais faire la connaissance de Marcel Amont que  d'Emma, mais d'une part je suis un vieux con, d'autre part ce sont des a priori que la réalité pourrait mettre à mal.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

un jour , bien lontain, j'ai rencontré pendant 1 semaine sous un soleil de plomb ,  plein de stars , 
surtout ceux qui passent sur de tf1 (desolé, je connais pas beaucoup france 2) 

normal.....


j'etais en vacance a  saint tropez


----------



## Nexka (8 Mars 2006)

Une fois en prenant l'avion, j'ai rencontré PAAAAAATRIIICKKKK.... :love: (Bruel hein!!! :mouais: )

Je lui ai même fait la bise :love: ... Bon non en fait c'est lui qui m'a fait la bise... Mais j'ai pas osé lui faire le coup du "euh non je fais pas la bise, j'aime pas toucher les gens.... :affraid: " Il avait des gardes du corps... :affraid:

Sinon une fois, et même plus, ben j'ai rencontré ROBERTOOOOO :love: :love: Et à lui aussi je lui ai fait la bise


----------



## Philippe (8 Mars 2006)

En juillet 87, vol Paris-Recife, j'étais dans le même avion que *Philippe Léotard*. Pareil à lui-même, pareil à l'image qu'il a toujours laissée de lui, celle d'un homme très bon et très malheureux, en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai vu ou cru voir dans son ragard. Il était bourré, bien sûr, mais comme tout le monde dans l'avion était dans le même état...

Dans les années 80 aussi, je ne sais plus en quelle année exactement, sur les bords de l'Oukaimeden, une station de ski située dans le Moyen-Atlas au Maroc, nous étions au parking et voilà les forces de police (marocaines, les forces de l'ordre, pas très poussées à la rigolade) qui s'amènent, toutes sirènes hurlantes, afin de procéder à l'évacuation _rapide_ du parking (grand, le parking )...
Quelques voitures dégagent en vitesse (on en fait partie), les forces marocaines s'occupent du reste. Au bout de quelques heures, un hélicoptère atterrit sur le parking, c'était môssieur *Alain Delon* lui-même, venu prendre un pot au troquet du coin. Une copine voulait absolument se faire prendre en photo avec le bel hidalgo, on s'approche, on se fait rembarrer par le garde du corps, et voilà le bel Alain qui nous sort : "Très mignonne, ta copine"...
J'ai toujours la photo     ...

Sinon, un pote et moi avons pris un pot avec *Serge Gainsbourg* à la fin de son concert de Bruxelles (je crois me souvenir que c'était à l'Ancienne Belgique) quand il est venu avec ses musiciens reggae. Un grand souvenir  !


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

j'ai déjà touché mackie


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> j'ai déjà touché mackie


profond ?


----------



## supermoquette (8 Mars 2006)

ben...


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

allez !! sois pas timide !!


----------



## La mouette (8 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> dire que je connais un membre de macgé qui est son bassiste...   :rateau: :rateau:




ok ok Mac mini avec virus ...mais sans clavier


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2006)

dommage, t'augmentais la mise, je hackais son téléphone !!


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Je ne connais E. Daumas que de nom, mais _purfils_, tu sais, le goût des autres, c'est souvent aussi un peu le tien ou le mien... quelque part 

Beaucoup de plaisir surtout au contact de personnes presques normales, en fait  

Mon oncle, violoniste. Quand il joue, devant un public bcbg dans une salle prestigieuse ou devant ses petits enfants autour du sapin de Noël, il devient musique.

_Franck Avitabile_, entre deux sets, au Duc des Lombards avec un ami de Boston. Un gars incroyable de gentillesse, heureux qu'on soit si enthousiastes à l'écoute de sa musique.

_Joshua Redman_, j'accompagnais un ami qui l'interviewait après un concert, près de Montpellier et je me suis régalé de les entendre parler alors que je ne connaissais rien au jazz. Et pas beaucoup plus en anglais.

Aller voir _Mary Poppins_ à Londres, avec des amis. Et rencontrer _Lio_ pendant quelques heures. Elle est fascinante, entre apparente ou réelle fragilité et pure énergie. Je n'arrive pas à trouver de mots pour décrire cette rencontre, son visage, ses mains, sa révolte, ses mots. _Sister Suffragette_ 

_Dionysos_, à l'Usine de Genève. Mon petit doigt helvète m'a dit hier soir au téléphone qu'ils sont toujours aussi cools qu'à l'époque de Haïku et que le succès... ben ça les change pas de ce côté-là 

_Ian Mackay_ (et Fugazi), toujours grâce aux amis de l'Usine. Un regard, une énergie incroyable.

Ils nous donnent peut-être juste un peu plus envie d'aller chercher dans nos rêves, nos désirs et de les réaliser. Alors pourquoi pas ? Si Emma D. permet à quelques gamins de prendre des cours de chants... c'est toujours ça de gagné  Qui parlait d'étoiles dans les yeux ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> En juillet 87, vol Paris-Recife, j'étais dans le même avion que *Philippe Léotard*. Pareil à lui-même, pareil à l'image qu'il a toujours laissée de lui, celle d'un homme très bon et très malheureux, en tout cas c'est ce que j'ai vu ou cru voir dans son ragard. Il était bourré, bien sûr, mais comme tout le monde dans l'avion était dans le même état...
> 
> Dans les années 80 aussi, je ne sais plus en quelle année exactement, sur les bords de l'Oukaimeden, une station de ski située dans le Moyen-Atlas au Maroc, nous étions au parking et voilà les forces de police (marocaines, les forces de l'ordre, pas très poussées à la rigolade) qui s'amènent, toutes sirènes hurlantes, afin de procéder à l'évacuation _rapide_ du parking (grand, le parking )...
> Quelques voitures dégagent en vitesse (on en fait partie), les forces marocaines s'occupent du reste. Au bout de quelques heures, un hélicoptère atterrit sur le parking, c'était môssieur *Alain Delon* lui-même, venu prendre un pot au troquet du coin. Une copine voulait absolument se faire prendre en photo avec le bel hidalgo, on s'approche, on se fait rembarrer par le garde du corps, et voilà le bel Alain qui nous sort : "Très mignonne, ta copine"...
> ...



GAINSBOURG, LEOTARD, wouahou, j'aurais adoré les rencontrer     , Delon...pas du tout, berk

Sinon moi je n'ai rencontrer personne de célèbre, mais Monsieur JEAN MARAIS a répondu à une lettre que je lui avait envoyé. Un petit mot sympa écrit de sa main, j'ai eu l'occasion de vérifier l'écriture sur un bouquin "Lettre de stars". 
Je la garde précieusement bien entendu :love:


----------



## dool (9 Mars 2006)

Je me souviens de mon frengin, il y a quelques années en arrière, qui se vantait de rencontrer très souvent le petit "passe-partout" de fort boyard avec sa baguette de pain sous le bras, puisqu'il vivait à côté...+ tous ceux qu'il s'est vanté d'avoir rencontré dans Paris...il ne m'a jamais fait rêver...et depuis j'évite les stars comme la peste !  
Pourquoi j'en ai vu des têtes connus, dans les supermarchés, sur les plages ou dans les rues ou ailleurs...mais vous en parler serait une insulte aux choses importantes qui se sont produites dans ma vie !!! 

Il y avait bien Riké de sinsemilia que je rencontrais souvent...sympa le type.....ah mince on parlait de stars...........


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

Les célébrités je les aime bien car ils me font bosser,j'ai comme clients Philippe STARK,Catherine DENEUVE,François PINAULT,Jean paul GUERLAIN,Caroline BARCLAY,Liliane BETTENCOURT,Raymond DOMENECH; Tout ce petit monde habite à 10 kilometres à la ronde


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Ah je comprend mieux ce que tu entends par "élaguer"


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Aujourd'hui ma petite ville a eu la visite d'une Star...académicienne ... j'ai nommé Emma Daumas... si si la preuve..
> 
> ...


 
Il est vraiment trés fort.

Trés fort.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2006)

Ceci dit ce fil tombe à pic, car aujourd'hui à 11h, je suis invité avec une centaine de personnes de ma boite, à assister à une allocution de Chirac, qui visite la boite, avec notre PDG (le mieux payé de France....)

Aprés y a un apéro, si y a des trucs à raconter je le ferai....


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Mars 2006)

J'ai été présenté, la semaine dernière, à Melwyn Allright, le fils de Graeme Allright, qui est le percussioniste des Rita Mitsouko. Il a été très impressionné...


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> On donnait une conférence à *la salle Francis-Planté d'Orthez*
> 
> Jim Irwin, Apollo 15, l'un des douze hommes à avoir foulé le sol lunaire.




Avoir marché sur la lune et se retrouver à la salle Francis Planté devant DocEvil, c'est quand même énorme


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2006)

J'ai failli être écrasé par Richard Anconina, qui n'avait pas vu le passage pièton ni le feu rouge sur son itinéraire (d'un enfant gâté...).

Il s'est excusé honteusement. Situation bizarre où involontairement, vous prenez l'ascendant sur une personne sensée être plus "importante" que vous.


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2006)

Sinon, comme star, j'ai rencontré amok. Je lui ai demandé un autographe, il m'a dit que c'était 15 euros.

jpmiss ne m'a demandé que 7,50 euros.


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

Je fais une conférence au Lavaux sur l'alcool au travail


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je fais une conférence au Lavaux sur l'alcool au travail



Tu livres aussi sur Paris ?
Je n'ai plus de vin blanc suisse. Ca me manque terriblement 

Un soir, j'ai rencontré Ficelle et Alèm (et Benjamin très rapidement).
Pas encore remis, et ça doit faire bien un an maintenant  _(j'ai une dédicace et un dessin d'Alèm et offert gracieusement :love: Cet homme est un séducteur  )
_


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2006)

Une fois j'ai aussi rencontré Alèm: ma langue s'en souvient encore...



J'ai vu aussi l'Amok aussi, en première partie du spectacle de Guy Montagné...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Avoir marché sur la lune et se retrouver à la salle Francis Planté devant DocEvil, c'est quand même énorme


En fait, je ne t'admire pas du tout et tu es une truie violette.


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je ne t'admire pas du tout et tu es une truie violette.




J'adore quand tu t'énerves... :love:


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Les célébrités je les aime bien car ils me font bosser,j'ai comme clients Philippe STARK,Catherine DENEUVE,François PINAULT,Jean paul GUERLAIN,Caroline BARCLAY,Liliane BETTENCOURT,Raymond DOMENECH; Tout ce petit monde habite à 10 kilometres à la ronde


Excusez j'ai oublié Claude PINOTEAU et L'Emir du QUATAR


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez j'ai oublié Claude PINOTEAU et L'Emir du QUATAR


J'ai déjà rencontré les Dionysos (j'organisais un concert avec eux): super sympa,
des hommes et des femmes politiques en quantité: normal 
des personnalités en gagés: idem 
Benjami Biolay: un con 
Benny B: dans un aéroport, il ne m'a pas fait d'ôtograf


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (9 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Excusez j'ai oublié Claude PINOTEAU et L'Emir du QUATAR


Hier soir j'ai fait un poker avec Elvis Presley (Il est nul, je l'ai plumé)....
Impressionnés??! Nan???           Ah, je suis pas le seul à l'avoir vu récemment....?!

Bon sinon, un jour, je suis tombé sur Mickael Kael et Jules Edouard Moustic qui se balladaient incognitos à la Fnac de Nantes... C'est vrai ce qu'on voit à la télé, l'un est drôlement grand et l'autre plus petit !
(Grosland powa)


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2006)

J'ai rencontré en personne Richard Casteu. Ça vous la coupe ça hein !


----------



## jugnin (9 Mars 2006)

Au début de l'année, alors que je rentrais de cours, je m'engageai au feu rouge pour traverser la route longeant le canal St Martin (pas le parisien, celui d'chez moi), tout porté que j'étais par les décibels que m'injectait mon baladeur. 

On voit venir les véhicules de loin sur ce boulevatd, c'est pourquoi mon comportement n'avait rien de suiscidaire. Sauf qu'un véhicule, lointain au premier coup d'oeuil, l'était considérablement moins au second. Après un moment d'hésitation, je me ravisai donc - à temps - pour remonter sur le trottoir_ (sur le suel je ne trotte jamais, soit dit en passant)_. Le véhicule, un transporteur bleu marine, me frôla donc, et j'eus le temps de croiser le regard de son conducteur. Une rencontre des plus furtives avec un visage aux trait marqués, et surtout un regard noir à la _dégage de là_.

NICOLAS HULOT. Ben ça alors, pour un écolo, il a pas peur de la pédale, me dis-je, essayant de relever la plaque d'immatriculation (dont je ne pus retenir que le 75).

Alors maintenant je me lave au Petit Marseillais, Ushuaïa c'est fini.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rencontré en personne Richard Casteu. Ça vous la coupe ça hein !


 
Crétin !!!


----------



## krystof (9 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Crétin !!!




Oui, bon, bah on fait c'qu'on peut, hein...


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

jugnin a dit:
			
		

> Au début de l'année, alors que je rentrais de cours, je m'engageai au feu rouge pour traverser la route longeant le canal St Martin (pas le parisien, celui d'chez moi), tout porté que j'étais par les décibels que m'injectait mon baladeur.
> 
> On voit venir les véhicules de loin sur ce boulevatd, c'est pourquoi mon comportement n'avait rien de suiscidaire. Sauf qu'un véhicule, lointain au premier coup d'oeuil, l'était considérablement moins au second. Après un moment d'hésitation, je me ravisai donc - à temps - pour remonter sur le trottoir_ (sur le suel je ne trotte jamais, soit dit en passant)_. Le véhicule, un transporteur bleu marine, me frôla donc, et j'eus le temps de croiser le regard de son conducteur. Une rencontre des plus furtives avec un visage aux trait marqués, et surtout un regard noir à la _dégage de là_.
> 
> ...


Ah ben je l'avais oublié le Nicolas,c'etait un de mes client avant qu'il déménage


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2006)

Des rencontres , j'en ai eu quelques unes ... la plupart du temps elles n'apportent rien ... quelques mots stériles échangés genre je suis un martien célèèèèèbre et toiquiétu ... 
Du genre aussi : ben en fait là madame Hemingway ... je bosse , chuis votre habilleuse , enfin votre 2éme habilleuse , la première vous l'avez usé ... :mouais:

Ils y en a eu peu de ces rencontres qui m'ont laissé sur le luc ... a part peut être celle de soeur Emmanuelle , vous savez cette espèce de vieil abricot qui tutoie tout le monde avec sa petite voix haut perchée , elle allait voir les moines sur les îles de lerins siffle elle est arrivée jusqu'au bateau sur une chaise roulante à moitié endormie , et une fois que le rafiot affrontait les éléments , elle arrêtait pas de de circuler de bras en bras (elle avait abandonné son fauteuil ) avec sa dame de compagnie qui lui courait après ... je me suis régaler de l'entendre discuter avec ma fille sur la moitié du trajet ... pas question de religion à aucun moment ... mais plutôt une vraie curiosité de sa part quant à l'existence de la gamine et surtout une vrai joie de vivre qui fait plaisir à voir ... 

Une autre rencontre à Minneapolis ... Chez Pete's guitar ... j'avais une mission , acheter une électrique 12 cordes aux usa ( donc moins chère ) pas pour moi , je joue pas de gratte !
Ma bonne copine américaine , journaliste occasionnelle me dit avoir fait un article sur un des best revendeurs de guitar vintage des états unis ... je lui explique que ses tarifs ne seront peut être pas les miens et elle me répond qu'il faut absolutly que je rencontre ce type formidable ... qu'il a vendu des guitares et des amplis à tous les grands groupes de rock de la planète ... Elle prend rdv (eh oui , c'est sur rdv) ... me voilas devant les lieux ... nous rentrons et là , sur trois étages d'une petite maison , accrochées aux murs , que des guitares d'exception , ça se sent et ça se voit aussi ... les lieux vibres  , les cordes sont prêtes a jouer ... le Pete est intarissable sur le sujet ... il sait que je suis pas musicienne , que j'ai pas beaucoup de tunes pour mon achat et que si achat il y a chez lui , ce n'est pas pour moi ... j'essaye de lui expliquer le style de musique du commanditaire (j'ai même pas un cd  ) il me présente quatre guitares : une Gibson cherry 1967 ... une Rickenbaber 360/12 noire années 70 ... une que je sais plus laquelle  !! ... et une Fender Sunburst 1966 ...   
Je n'avais que mon intuition pour cet achat , car achat il y a eu bien sur ... la Fender est repartie avec moi , même dans l'avion , et Pete dans sa grande gentillesse m'avait fait une facture sous estimée pour que je ne paie pas de taxes !!! :love:  

Oula ... j'me suis laissée aller sur l'anecdote ... ah oui , les staaaaaars et autres célébrités ...ben , c'est comme partout .... y'en a des cool et des pas cool ... rien que de très humain somme toute 


Ah puis il y a aussi Mr Shoes ... batteur d'indo ... ben oui il est célèbre ... y signe des autographes ... c'est un super pote ... super musicien ... qui a toujours une connerie a dire ... et de belles choses a partager ... ne pas mettre tout indo dans le même panier :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Les célébrités je les aime bien car ils me font bosser,j'ai comme clients Philippe STARK,Catherine DENEUVE,François PINAULT,Jean paul GUERLAIN,Caroline BARCLAY,Liliane BETTENCOURT,Raymond DOMENECH; Tout ce petit monde habite à 10 kilometres à la ronde



Ah ! Si les rencontres au boulot ça compte, alors, là, j'en ai une petite poignée :

a) il y a longtemps, je bossais encore dans l'assurance (un gros cabinet de courtage spécialisé dans les assurances des VIP et du show biz).

- Alain Delon
- Jacques Calvet

Tous deux reçus dans mon bureau au sujet de leurs assurances habitation

b) dans l'informatique :

- Vincent Rhouil (connu à l'époque sous le nom de Lagaf, et maintenant de Vincent lagaf)
- Sim
- André Lamy (l'imitateur belge qui imitait Le Luron, faut l'faire).

Faut dire qu'un de mes clients de l'époque était Hervé Hubert, leur producteur (et aussi celui de Le Luron, mais lui était déjà décédé :sick: ).


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

figurez vous qu'un certain resquilleur aux impôts nommé F.Pagny s'est retrouvé une fois à la maison et je l'ai croisé à plusieurs zoccazes, becauz family relations...et ben vous me croirez pas, mais ça donne pas plus envie d'écouter ses chansons 

ps: c'est qui emma daumas?


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

C'est elle http://www.emmaofficiel.com


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Benjami Biolay: un con



Je veux bien te croire, mais c'est un peu facile de dire ça comme ça, faudrait un peu argumenter ou décrire la scène, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Ingrid Bettancourt dans la forêt


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Elle cultive un "Jane's Look" (celle de Serge, pas celle de Greystoke ! :afraid: ) assez charmant, et sinon, j'aime bien son papier peint !!
> :love:
> :love:


Moi je la trouve bien gironde la petite


----------



## fredintosh (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon meilleur copain habitait un immeuble (son père en était le gardien) dans les caves duquel le Baron Empain a subi sa cruelle manucure.
> :casse:
> :rateau:



On a toujours besoin d'un petit doigt chez soi.


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

un déjeuner avec un ministre au Laos, ça compte?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un déjeuner avec un ministre au Laos, ça compte?


C'est où le Laos?


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> C'est où le Laos?



c'est un endroit fameux où on *écoute* pousser le riz


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est un endroit fameux où on *écoute* pousser le riz



Ahhh, t'as rencontré son ministre de la culture alors?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ...et sinon, j'aime bien son papier peint !!
> :love:
> :love:


t'as déjà consulté un psy pour ça ?....:mouais: 
 

sinon, il y a quelques années j'ai aidé un des "Musclés" _(le grand balaise avec une moustache; me souviens pas de son nom...)_ à se relever...il avait du mal à rester debout sur ses skis...... 
 

edit : _vous rappellez des "Musclés" ?....le club Dorothée, etc..._

re-edit : j'ai trouvé !.....


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Ahhh, t'as rencontré son ministre de la culture alors?




travaux publics  (il m'a invité parce que j'étais en stage à l'ambassade et parce que certains ont dit qu'on était de la même école )


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

Cherche président d'un petit pays...
Je viens de virer le Georges Bush...je l'ai surpris ivre mort fumant un cigare, regardant TNT cartoon .

Bon qui postule ?


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

il est marrant ce fil ,il fait remonter des vieux souvenirs des années 80 quand j'habitais rue des Lombards a Paris,en face du Splendid,aprés les représentation la bande à Coluche allait diner en face au Pavé et je les regardais délirer et foutre le bordel toute la soirée,dommage qu'à l'époque on avait pas des petites caméras vidéos !


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

qui sait, ça s'trouve, tu cotoies des stars tous les jours dans le vieux rade en bas de chez toi


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Cherche président d'un petit pays...
> Je viens de virer le Georges Bush...je l'ai surpris ivre mort *fumant *un cigare, regardant TNT cartoon .


ya pas à dire, entre lui et Clinton, c'est pas la même vision des choses


----------



## al02 (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, *un jour*, je suis allé boire des Leffe avec al02 dans un troquet en face de la Gare de Chauny, ça vaut ?



Oui, il m'en souvient , c'était le mercredi 19 septembre 2001 à 10 h 15 ! 

Garçon, 2 Duvel !


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> qui sait, ça s'trouve, tu cotoies des stars tous les jours dans le vieux rade en bas de chez toi


je croise régulièrement Olivier Saladin...dans les rades au alentours de chez moi.....


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

Bon c'est décidé je me lance: je veux devenir une star aussi...

J'ai lu qu'ils cherchaient des figurants pour un film X....c'est un signe, le début d'une longue carrière...

Je vais devenir acteur...à moi les Oscar et autres Césars ...

I will be a star


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

C'est pas vraiment des Oscars, enfin ça en n'a pas la forme.


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, un jour, je suis allé boire des Leffe avec Al02 dans un troquet en face de la Gare de Chauny, ça vaut ?



vous m'prevenez la prochaine que vous faites ça, j'saute du train!


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

Devinez avec qui je me suis entrainé il y a 26 ans au gym Riquet à paris (a l'époque il etait mr univers)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

il y a 7 ans (p'ting 7 ans), on était à Roissy pour que mon fils (14 ans à l'époque) reparte en Belgique où sa mère vit. Nous attendions l'heure d'embarquement. Tout à coup, mon fils, excité comme un poux qui fait des bonds: Il avait vu Yannick Noah avec son top modèle de l'époque.

Bon, moi, je voyais qu'elle. Mais, valou et Gaetan étaient scotchés devant ce grand gaillard. Vas y Gaetan, va lui demander un autographe... il y va et au lieu de lui demander un autographe, il lui sert la main et lui dit : Vous ètes super Yannick, mon père vous aime beaucoup:rose:

Noah, sur le moment a été interloqué, j'imagine qu'il a eu peur qu'on l'E.......e un peu. Il s'est radouci et s'est penché vers mon fils pour le remercier...


Voila, c'est tout; Y a eu d'autres rencontres fortuites mais celle là nous a marqué tous les 3;

Gaetan parcequ'il voyait une idole
Valou parcequ'il semble beaucoup plaire à la gente féminine
Et moi, parcequ'il a une femme superbe et que voir mon fils repartir avec cet air ébloui m'a plu.


----------



## Galatée (9 Mars 2006)

Quand j'avais trois-quatre ans, il paraît que j'ai pris le train avec Claire Chazal.

Sinon, à 12 ans, j'ai demandé un autographe à André Dussollier, que je garde bien précieusement depuis.

Marion Cotillard et le cinéaste Éric Zonca sont d'Orléans, ça compte ?

Et j'ai vu Patrice Chéreau, mais de loin (il faisait une intervention dans le ciné après son film "Son frère").

N'empêche, l'autre jour, je suis allée jouer au casino de La Mamounia à Marrakech, et ben j'ai rencontré personne.
Mais ces gens-là sont des gens comme les autres... Non ?


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

J'ai rencontré Johnny Hallyday à l'Hôtel du Rhône à Genève...il était plein comme un vélo, c'était à 3h du matin... j'ai bien rigolé en le voyant...

Sinon un soir je me suis fait offrir du champagne par la troupe du petit théâtre de Bouvard pendant le festival du rire de Montreux...

Tout à commencé dans le bar le MayFair... il y avait Courtemanche ( un comique...) qui buvait des bières ...à la fermeture le serveur ne voulait plus nous servir, et à ce moment j'ai vu ce type ( Courtemanche...que je ne connaissait pas) avec 5 verres de bières devant lui...je me suis dis il faut l'aider à finir ses bibines...ensuite je l'ai conduit à la soirée où il était attendu et c'est là que j'ai rencontré toutes ces "stars" du petit écran...

J'ai bien rigolé avec le journaliste qui me demandait, qu'elle serait le thème de mon prochain spectacle... 

Courtemanche:


----------



## WebOliver (9 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche, l'autre jour, je suis allée jouer au casino de La Mamounia à Marrakech,  (...)



     

Bon sinon, une fois, y a longtemps, très longtemps, Guy Montagné m'a dédicacé son _livre_... C'est un peu la classe ça. 

Mais c'était y a longtemps...


----------



## Imaginus (9 Mars 2006)

Euh j'ai manqué de me prendre la portiere de la limousine de Guy Lux y'a 15 ans devant le Casino de Saint Amand les eaux... 
J'ai dit bonjour à Monsieur Zitrone (oula j'etais petit) quand il est venu faire Interville. 
J'ai foutu un coup de pied lors de la remise des prix de fin d'année au Maire de ma ville qui est devenu deputé UMP....
J'ai fait un fingers à Fabius quand son chauffeur ma fait grillé la priorité. 
Et un bras d'honneur à Pasquois quand il m'a doubler avec ses motards à 160 sur l'A1 (imité par les autres).
Ah oui je me suis retrouvé cote a cote au feu rouge avec un certain Jamel Debouze en Ferrari noire.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bon sinon, une fois, y a longtemps, très longtemps, Guy Montagné m'a dédicacé son _livre_... C'est un peu la classe ça.
> 
> Mais c'était y a longtemps...


J'aime bien WebO : on dirait clampin vieux.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> Devinez avec qui je me suis entrainé il y a 26 ans au gym Riquet à paris (a l'époque il etait mr univers)



Il y a 26 ans ? C'était encore Lou Ferrigno (zi feurste innecrédibeul Hulk ine a mouvi), ou déjà le gouverneur Nègrenoir (Co-nard le barbant) ? :rateau: 



EDIT : Ah j'y pense, à l'époque où je bossais en face de ND de Lorette, dans le 9ème (entre 70 et 73), j'allais chercher mes sandwichs du midi dans une boulangerie, rue Lamartine où (là ou bien sur le trajet) je croisais régulièrement Serge Gainsbourg et Jane Birkin, qui y habitaient (dans cette rue là, ou une juste à côté).


----------



## La mouette (9 Mars 2006)

> Devinez avec qui je me suis entrainé il y a 26 ans au gym Riquet à paris (a l'époque il etait mr univers)



Le gouverneur de Californie


----------



## Imaginus (9 Mars 2006)

Sim ?


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai déjà rencontré les Dionysos (j'organisais un concert avec eux): super sympa


Déjà sympa, c'est énorme, alors j'imagine *super* sympa ! Et quand on est _plus_ sympa que _super_ sympa, c'est quoi ? _Hyper_ sympa ? Et ensuite ? _Méga_ sympa ? Et c'est quoi la différence entre sympa, super sympa, méga sympa et hyper sympa ?



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'aime bien WebO : on dirait clampin vieux.


Tiens, je pensais un truc assez proche : Krystof, on dirait un DocEvil jeune !  :love:


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

t'as oublié hypra sympa  tu serais pas un peu ringard, toi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et c'est quoi la différence entre sympa, super sympa, méga sympa et hyper sympa ?


Quelques centimètres. :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Quelques centimètres. :love:


Compris : c'est donc une question de profondeur dans la relation ! OK.

Bah tu vois, Sonnyboy n'est pas très sympa comme mec, au fond* ! 

* le faire sortir de sa tannière en ce moment est un acte suicidaire, je sais.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Compris : c'est donc une question de profondeur dans la relation ! OK.


Voilàààà. Tu as toujours eu un peu de mal avec les nuances. Je me disais bien qu'un exemple parlant...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voilàààà. Tu as toujours eu un peu de mal avec les nuances. Je me disais bien qu'un exemple parlant...


On en reparlera ce soir, au coin du feu 

Bon sinon, moi je me rencontre tous les matins devant mon miroir. Eh bien, croyez le ou pas mais à chaque fois la timidité l'emporte : je n'ose pas me parler. Ce corps nu, encore humide de la douche, ce regard vif et malin, ces cheveux fous, cette vapeur d'Egoiste de Chanel me rendent, de plus, presque jaloux !


----------



## joubichou (9 Mars 2006)

:





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 26 ans ? C'était encore Lou Ferrigno (zi feurste innecrédibeul Hulk ine a mouvi), ou déjà le gouverneur Nègrenoir (Co-nard le barbant) ? :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Ah j'y pense, à l'époque où je bossais en face de ND de Lorette, dans le 9ème (entre 70 et 73), j'allais chercher mes sandwichs du midi dans une boulangerie, rue Lamartine où (là ou bien sur le trajet) je croisais régulièrement Serge Gainsbourg et Jane Birkin, qui y habitaient (dans cette rue là, ou une juste à côté).


Exaqueutement je me suis entrainé une heure avec terminator,il était a Paris pour une compète de muscle,en 1 heure il à du remuer 300 tonnes,impressionnant le lascar


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Compris : c'est donc une question de profondeur dans la relation ! OK.


 
Vous avez toujours eu l'art pour entrer dans le sujet votre majesté


----------



## bens (9 Mars 2006)

Et bin, pour moi, c'était à la gare de Rennes, j'ai vu Jean-Claude Dreyfus... il traçait comme un malade pour ne pas louper son train et était accompagné de plein de minettes... j'imagine que ça devait être pour ses talents culinaires !!!    

Sinon, je suis allé chez Jacques Perrin... et je lui ai même serrer la main !  Waouuuhhh !...
_en fait, c'est l'oncle d'une amie qui avais omis de me le dire quand elle m'a invité chez lui... ça fait une drôle de surprise, quand même !_


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

J'arriverais même pas à me souvenir de tous les moments mais bon, pas grave.
Parmi plein de ces rencontres droles ou ahurissantes, j'ai le souvenir d'un déménagement, fait pour un ami d'une époque lointaine.
Je me pointe, et je retrouve chez le pote en question une tête que je connaissais. Un comédien qui, à l'époque, trainait à longueur de temps sur le petit écran dans une pub pour un panaché (panach ? je sais plus).
La pub était drole. Le type rentrait dans un bar, il chopait le barman par le colback, et il lui disait :
- "Alors, il parait que maintenant, on mélange de la bonne bière avec de la limonade ?". 
Je sais plus ce que le barman répondait, mais la chute de la pub, c'était :
- "bon, ben t'auras qu'une petite claque!".

La pub était hyper connue, l'expression "t'auras qu'une petite claque" passait de bouche en bouche.
Bref, je retrouve donc cet acteur (dont je ne me souviens plus du tout le nom, ramollissement cérébral oblige), et nous voila partis dans Paris, lui au volant d'un vieux camion pourri, avec deux lascars sur la banquette avant, dont moi.
Le comédien en question était une grande gueule, carrure de rugbyman, tout frisé,  un comique, un vrai. 
Arrive un moment où l'on est complètement coincé dans une petite rue, par un de ces conducteurs qui pensent qu'on peut stationnner son véhicule en pleine rue, que ça ne gène personne.
On klaxonne, on patiente. Beaucoup. On klaxonne beaucoup. On raconte des conneries.
Le propriétaire de la voiture sort enfin de l'immeuble où il était en train de fourbir on-ne-sait-quoi.
Notre chauffeur l'interpelle d'une voix virile 
- "Alors comme ça, on pense qu'on peut laisser sa voiture au milieu de la rue et partir trombiner bobonne ?"
L'interpelé se retourne, découvre la source de la voix, la reconnait visiblement, et balbutie une plate excuse à base de courses à remonter à l'étage, tout en restant comme deux ronds de flan.
Profitant de la stupeur du stationneur indélicat, Mister Panaché lui donne le coup de grace, et lui assène un magnifique : 
- "Bon, ben t'auras qu'une petite claque!".
- "Oh merci", qu'il lui a répondu, l'autre ahuri ! :rateau:

C'était pas une star, hein... Mais on a bien rigolé, ce jour-là !


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez toujours eu l'art pour entrer dans le sujet votre majesté


210 posts et déjà les mots qu'il faut... Ce gloup gloup a devant lui une grande carrière sous l'aile protectrice de l'Amok. 

Certains ramolis du bulbe céphalique devraient s'inspirer de ce jeune nioub fort judicieux !


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

joubichou a dit:
			
		

> :
> Exaqueutement je me suis entrainé une heure avec terminator,il était a Paris pour une compète de muscle,en 1 heure il à du remuer 300 tonnes,impressionnant le lascar


Là tu confonds avec Thierry Lhermitte dans les bronzés 1.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je pensais un truc assez proche : Krystof, on dirait un DocEvil jeune !  :love:


Ce n'est pas parce que tu es assez vieux pour avoir changé mes couches qu'il faut te croire autorisé à dire des conneries : je suis toujours jeune et je t'emmerde.


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

Tiens, je m'en rappelle une autre, de cette époque où j'étais payé pour faire de la politique.
Un jour, je sors de l'Hôtel de Ville de Paris avec le type pour qui je bossais à l'époque, un député, président du groupe d'opposition à la Mairie de Paris. C'était avant 1995.
Il était dans les 15 heures, on va pour traverser le boulevard, quand une grande CX noire s'arrête à notre hauteur. La vitre arrière se baisse, et un Chirac rigolard, et sortant visiblement d'un déjeuner consistant, nous lance un tonitruant : 
"Alors Monsieur xxxxx, on se promène pour digérer ?"

On est restés, comment dire ? Interloqués, et légèrement abassourdis par la qualité de conversation de cet homme appelé à de si hautes fonctions.





..... et de cette période-là, je garde aussi le souvenir d'une rencontre touchante avec Philippe Seguin, dans un ascenseur de l'Assemblée Nationale. Il était énorme, à l'époque. Vraiment très gros, très imposant. Et toujours ces yeux cernés par des valoches de globe-trotter.
Je rentre dans l'ascenseur où il était déja, juste avant que les portes ne se ferment. Je le vois gené, il se pousse au fond de l'ascenseur, et il me dit en rigolant : 
- "Désolé, j'arrive pas à commencer mon régime".


----------



## yvos (9 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je m'en rappelle une autre, de cette époque où j'étais payé pour faire de la politique.
> Un jour, je sors de l'Hôtel de Ville de Paris avec le type pour qui je bossais à l'époque, un député, président du groupe d'opposition à la Mairie de Paris. C'était avant 1995.
> Il était dans les 15 heures, on va pour traverser le boulevard, quand une grande CX noire s'arrête à notre hauteur. La vitre arrière se baisse, et un Chirac rigolard, et sortant visiblement d'un déjeuner consistant, nous lance un tonitruant :
> "Alors Monsieur xxxxx, on se promène pour digérer ?"
> ...



c'était donc un emploi fictif


----------



## guizmo47 (9 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> J'arriverais même pas à me souvenir de tous les moments mais bon, pas grave.
> Parmi plein de ces rencontres droles ou ahurissantes, j'ai le souvenir d'un déménagement, fait pour un ami d'une époque lointaine.
> Je me pointe, et je retrouve chez le pote en question une tête que je connaissais. Un comédien qui, à l'époque, trainait à longueur de temps sur le petit écran dans une pub pour un panaché (panach ? je sais plus).
> La pub était drole. Le type rentrait dans un bar, il chopait le barman par le colback, et il lui disait :
> ...


 

Si mes souvenirs sont bons je pense qu'il s'agit de Laurent Gamelon...
Il a joué aussi dans l'inoubliable PROFS et a fait une apparition récente dans Kamelott.
Dites moi si je me trompe.

Pour ce qui me concerne à l'époque où j'étais à Toulouse j'ai croisé un matin mal réveillé, envoyé en mission chocolatines et croissants par ma belle, Môssieur Magyd Cherfi... Mais si le chanteur-auteur de Zebda !
Il avait sa petite fille sur les épaules en train de lui faire un schampoing au croissant...
He ben je n'ai pas su quoi lui dire... Je suis resté comme un con, et aprés son départ avec un grand sourire à la bouche pendant au moins 2 heures :rose:  ...
J'ai aussi eu l'occasion de faire 2 fois la fête en aprés concert avec les gars de FFF, eh ben c'était bien sympa mais avec pas mal de matière illicites ...
J'étais jeune !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

J'existe : tomtom, Foguenne, l'Amok et la bengilli m'ont rencontré.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> avec un grand sourire à la bouche pendant au moins 2 heures :rose:  ...



C'est un peu commun ca : moi je préfère sourire du nez. Ca interpelle plus les gens et c'est un bon début pour une conversation : "mais comment faites-vous ca ?". Et hop, après ca roule !


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

guizmo47 a dit:
			
		

> Si mes souvenirs sont bons je pense qu'il s'agit de Laurent Gamelon...
> Il a joué aussi dans l'inoubliable PROFS et a fait une apparition récente dans Kamelott.
> Dites moi si je me trompe.




Absolumenthe-à-l'eau ! C'est Gamelon. Et je suis quasi sur que c'est de lui que me vient cette expression à la c.., absolumenthe-à-l'eau.

Merci beaucoup, guizmo.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'existe : tomtom, Foguenne, l'Amok et la bengilli m'ont rencontré.




:mouais: ... non rien.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Perso j'ai rencontré Lorna. Elle est hyper simple !


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> (...)Et j'ai vu Patrice Chéreau, mais de loin (il faisait une intervention dans le ciné après son film "Son frère").
> (...)




Mangé à côté de lui dans un restau jap du Marais.


j'ai croisé aussi _M. Les petits plats de Marie_ à l'entrée de la Villa Keops, sur le Bd Sebastopol, il parlait avec le videur. Il a l'air _'achement_ sympa 

Ah et puis le couturier qui prévoyait la fin du monde, y'a 2 ans, un soir, pas loin de Beaubourg  






			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> On en reparlera ce soir, au coin du feu
> 
> Bon sinon, moi je me rencontre tous les matins devant mon miroir. Eh bien, croyez le ou pas mais à chaque fois la timidité l'emporte : je n'ose pas me parler. Ce corps nu, encore humide de la douche, ce regard vif et malin, ces cheveux fous, cette vapeur d'Egoiste de Chanel me rendent, de plus, presque jaloux !



Pitin _Egoïste_ de Chanel. Ca se dit pas des trucs comme ça. C'est indécent


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: ... non rien.


Et Lorna. :rose: Et annthrax. Et jeanba3000. Et Api. Et Silvia bien sur. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai rencontré Lorna. Elle est hyper simple !


Pour donner une idée, ça ferait combien en centimètres ?


----------



## Spyro (9 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> - "Désolé, j'arrive pas à commencer mon régime".


_Quand ça veut pas, ça veut pas hein_  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitin _Egoïste_ de Chanel. Ca se dit pas des trucs comme ça. C'est indécent


Tous mes amis sentent bon. 

Lui _Égoïste_, moi _Pour Monsieur_... Révélateur hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai rencontré Lorna. Elle est hyper simple !


 Bon je voulais que ça reste secret, mais j'avoue j'ai rencontré Amok ... pas grand chose d'intéressant à dire !

_ ps : C******© _


----------



## Jec (9 Mars 2006)

Pour mes rencontres de "stars" , Lors d'un festival ou l'on attendait notre tour, j'ai joué au foot avec les musicos de Khaled et le groupe Orishas. Ensuite on a bouffé la table à côté de Sinsemilia. Y'en a qui oubliaient de fumer ...  

Giga super ...


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon je voulais que ça reste secret, mais j'avoue j'ai rencontré Amok ... pas grand chose d'intéressant à dire !
> 
> _ ps : C******© _



Pas grand chose à dire, non... Comment expliquer _aux autres ?_ :love:


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai rencontré Lorna. Elle est hyper simple !


Ah.

On appelle ça _LE scoop._ 



À+


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pitin _Egoïste_ de Chanel. Ca se dit pas des trucs comme ça. C'est indécent



Terribles les ombres portées tout de même 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ah.
> 
> On appelle ça _LE scoop._
> 
> ...



Rien à voir mais bon anniversaire


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Jec a dit:
			
		

> Pour mes rencontres de "stars" , Lors d'un festival ou l'on attendait notre tour, j'ai joué au foot avec les musicos de Khaled et le groupe Orishas. Ensuite on a bouffé la table à côté de Sinsemilia. Y'en a qui oubliaient de fumer ...
> 
> Giga super ...




vous avez BOUFFE la table? Certains oubliaient de fumer quand d'autres.....


----------



## Jec (9 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> vous avez BOUFFE la table? Certains oubliaient de fumer quand d'autres.....



Grillé ... j'ai le bras long ..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pas grand chose à dire, non... Comment expliquer _aux autres ?_ :love:


ben, je sais pas; essayes de nous la raconter bien romancée. Les violons sont demandés dans ce post. D'importantes révélations vont être faites:love:

Nan, je vous aime bien tous moi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pour donner une idée, ça ferait combien en centimètres ?


:mouais: Bon si tu t'y mets aussi je dépose direct les armes ! :hein:


Sinon j'ai un souvenir ému d'un podium dans le lieu où je crêchais gamine, où il ne devait pas se passer grand chose sûrement ... et voir Gilbert Montagné de si près (non y'à pas de blagues à deux balles façon Amok, cherchez pas) ... et puis il y avait eu aussi ...rhaa comment elle s'appelait celle qui chantait :
Fermer les voleeets, et ne plus changer l'eau des fleuuuurs, lalalalala" ... Voyez ?
Ah oui voilà Bibi !!!
Bon voilà j'étais jeune je m'imaginais alors chanteuse, sur scène comme eux ... :rose: bref ça m'a fait rêver je sais c'est fou ! 

Il y à eu aussi des gens croisés, ça ne m'a pas marqué plus que ça et eux non plus sûrement  (je suis très simple vous savez).

Mais il y à eu des rencontres plus ... :love: comme avec Sarah Moon ()
Mick Harris et puis Tarwater _même que le chanteur tripotait mes nattes_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: Bon si tu t'y mets aussi je dépose direct les armes ! :hein:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4° clavier


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Les violons sont demandés dans ce post. D'importantes révélations vont être faites:love:


Bah disons que Lorna est musicienne !  Des doigts agiles courant sur la hampe, elle te pince la corde pour en faire jaillir des sons inconnus, et n'a pas besoin d'instruments pour t'accorder !  Une introduction al dente, une développement fortissimo digne du Vel d'hiv, les coeurs qui montent en stacatto et d'un seul coup, d'un seul, le silence. Enfin, j'en dis pas plus, hein ?! 



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tarwater _même que le chanteur tripotait mes nattes_



Ah oui ! Les nattes !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, j'en dis pas plus, hein ?!


Non non je vais finir par rougir :rose: et puis je crois qu'on nous regarde ... 

Edit : ben quoi oui mes nattes ; c'est un moyen d'approche comme un autre :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Flute, mon écran déconne.

superbe, vraiment Les duétistes fous ont encore frappés


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> je crois qu'on nous regarde ...



Moi, j'aime bien !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime bien !



Moi aussi mais là ... ça me crispe les doigts :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi mais là ... ça me crispe les doigts :rose:


Pas grave, tu repasseras les draps après.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'aime bien !




Valou, viens voir, y a des stars qui se donnent en spectacle dans mon mac.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pas grave, tu repasseras les draps après.



Toi tais-toi et surveille ton cadrage.
Ces filmeurs j'vous jure ! :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

RRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH LOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEELLYYY

Gotlib.


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2006)

Aaaaaahhh damned !!! 
Il y en a une autre rencontre dont je viens de me souvenir , à l'epoque ou je travaillais comme souffre douleur (même pas mal!) pour une nana qui fesait la prestataire de service pour tous ces gens du chaud bise ... nous devions organiser une loge sympa pour Lisa Minnelli qui enregistrait une émission de télé ... bref ...
Je termine d'arranger le plateau de fruits , je donne une dernière petite claque au bouquet de fleurs ... je sort de la loge et ... que vois je , juste devant moi ...  2 femmes , ou plutôt 2 demi femmes (par la taille) qui se congratulent juste sous mes yeux  à grand coup de EH BABY , DAAAAARLING et autres OH MY GOD ... un vrai choque pour moi , je ne m'y attendais pas du tout ... Lisa Minnelli ( mon idole de jeunesse dans Cabaret :love: ) et l'explosive Tina Turner qui n'avaient pas trouver mieux que de se rencontrer lààààà juste devant moi ....  :affraid: :love: 
Déja une seule faut gérer ... mais alors les deux ensemble ...bon souvenir


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Toi tais-toi et surveille ton cadrage.
> Ces filmeurs j'vous jure ! :hein:


Ma chérie, tu n'es pas de celles qui me font trembler... :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi :rose:



C'est absolument énorme !


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> RRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH LOOOOOOOOOVVVVVVVEELLYYY



Dis donc, le ouistiti, là : n'oublies pas le lien paypal !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaahhh damned !!!
> Il y en a une autre rencontre dont je viens de me souvenir , à l'epoque ou je travaillais comme souffre douleur (même pas mal!) pour une nana qui fesait la prestataire de service pour tous ces gens du chaud bise ... nous devions organiser une loge sympa pour Lisa Minnelli qui enregistrait une émission de télé ... bref ...
> Je termine d'arranger le plateau de fruits , je donne une dernière petite claque au bouquet de fleurs ... je sort de la loge et ... que vois je , juste devant moi ...  2 femmes , ou plutôt 2 demi femmes (par la taille) qui se congratulent juste sous mes yeux  à grand coup de EH BABY , DAAAAARLING et autres OH MY GOD ... un vrai choque pour moi , je ne m'y attendais pas du tout ... Lisa Minnelli ( mon idole de jeunesse dans Cabaret :love: ) et l'explosive Tina Turner qui n'avaient pas trouver mieux que de se rencontrer lààààà juste devant moi ....  :affraid: :love:
> Déja une seule faut gérer ... mais alors les deux ensemble ...bon souvenir




je te comprends, ça a vraiment du être un grand moment. Surtout que là, ce sont des vrais de vrais (de stars). Marrant, j'imaginais Tina Turner plutôt grande.


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> à l'epoque ou je travaillais comme souffre douleur pour une nana



Ah la la : ca n'arrive qu'aux autres !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc, le ouistiti, là : n'oublies pas le lien paypal !



ViVI. J'ai donné.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ma chérie, tu n'es pas de celles qui me font trembler... :love:


Je sais, je sais ... 



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est absolument énorme !


 Là maintenant L'Amok ne parle pas de lui.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> EH BABY , DAAAAARLING et autres OH MY GOD ...



Vu les posts précédents tu as un certain esprit d'à propos :love:  Tu es allée demander un autographe pas aux posteurs précédents mais à Lisa et Tina ?


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Là maintenant L'Amok ne parle pas de lui.



Elle a les yeux plus gros que le ventre, excusez !


----------



## sofiping (9 Mars 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Vu les posts précédents tu as un certain esprit d'à propos :love:  Tu es allée demander un autographe pas aux posteurs précédents mais à Lisa et Tina ?



Même pas ... je suis pas fetichiste !!!


----------



## Bilbo (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Elle a les yeux plus gros que le ventre, excusez !


Goujat. 

À+


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> *Il n'y a q'Amok pour décrire des physionomies pareilles.*
> 
> À+



Ah ? .....  Mais pour le penser ? 



			
				Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Goujat.
> 
> À+



Oui ! Encore ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Goujat.
> 
> À+



Et encore là il ne parle pas (encore) de mes dents ! :hein:


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Et encore là il ne parle pas (encore) de mes dents ! :hein:



Bah si !



			
				Amok a dit:
			
		

> Une introduction al dente


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Clampin, désolé....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Clampin, désolé....


Oui, oui, désolé Clampin.
Mais j'insiste : ce n'était pas du flood, c'était un happening.
Et le premier qui moufte, Amok le bannit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Mars 2006)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a q'Amok pour décrire des physionomies pareilles.



Et pour les dessiner ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bah si !



Ah ouais j'ai du louper ce massage :rose:
Euh  Passage ...*P*assage !!!  _(bon y'aurait un terrier ou grotte de libre en cette période ? :rose: )_


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Donc, pendant que vous manquiez de vous faire écraser par machin, que truc achetait son pain, que bidule vous croisait dans l'entrée, eh bien, d'autres étaient chez eux, en train (excusez) de jouer avec les aiguillages. Bon, chacun son truc, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, pendant que vous manquiez de vous faire écraser par machin, que truc achetait son pain, que bidule vous croisait dans l'entrée, eh bien, d'autres étaient chez eux, en train (excusez) de jouer avec les aiguillages. Bon, chacun son truc, hein ?



Comme quoi la simplicité ça a du bon ! 

ps : désolée Clampin :rose:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2006)

En vrac : Naomi Campbell, Cindy Crawford, Priscilla Presley, Gabriela Sabatini ... toutes lors de soirées de lancement de leurs parfums ... j'ai même accompagné Naomi dans les toilettes en lui confiant mon bras parce qu'elle avait un peu abusé de champagne ou d'autre chose ... enfin, pour être honnête, jusqu'à la porte des toilettes pour dames qu'elle ne trouvait pas...:rateau: :rateau: 
En fait, je lui aurais bien confié autre chose que mon bras, mais j'ai pas osé !!!...:rose: 
A vrai dire, et dans la vie de tous les jours, j'ai rencontré des gens "ordinaires" bien plus intéressants à tous les niveaux... et à chaque fois, j'ai quitté les soirées en me disant : "Pffffff !!! et dire qu'on en faisait tout un plat !!!!!":rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> A vrai dire, et dans la vie de tous les jours, j'ai rencontré des gens "ordinaires" bien plus intéressants à tous les niveaux... et à chaque fois, j'ai quitté les soirées en me disant : "Pffffff !!! et dire qu'on en faisait tout un plat !!!!!":rateau:


Et voilà : l'exemple type du Belge qui n'a pas encore rencontré DocEvil.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> En fait, je lui aurais bien confié autre chose que mon bras, mais j'ai pas osé !!!...:rose: :


Ton portable !


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Et voilà : l'exemple type du Belge qui n'a pas encore rencontré DocEvil.


est-ce vraiment indispensable ?.....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ton portable !


Non ! Une bonne et grosse b......e bien épaisse !!!!!
(vous aurez naturellement compris que je parlais d'une baffe ! tellement elle m'avait énervé avec ses minauderies !!!:rateau: )


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Perso j'ai rencontré Lorna. Elle est hyper simple !




Lorna et Amok, rencontre du troisième type...  tant que c'était pas à Poutetttt !!  _comprenne qui pourra bien entendu... )

euh... ya que les vieux qui rencontrent Lorna (plus de 35ans*, je précise...) tu fais pas des entrées jeunes Lornette ?  



			
				rezba a dit:
			
		


			..... et de cette période-là, je garde aussi le souvenir d'une rencontre touchante avec Philippe Seguin, dans un ascenseur de l'Assemblée Nationale. Il était énorme, à l'époque. Vraiment très gros, très imposant. Et toujours ces yeux cernés par des valoches de globe-trotter.
Je rentre dans l'ascenseur où il était déja, juste avant que les portes ne se ferment. Je le vois gené, il se pousse au fond de l'ascenseur, et il me dit en rigolant : 
- "Désolé, j'arrive pas à commencer mon régime".
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


remarque qu'à l'époque, tu avais des cheveux !   :rateau:

sinon, j'ai rencontré Rezba en vrai, bah ça le fait veugraaaaaa...   :love: :love:

sinon, et pour finir sur une histoire de chaussures, ya un acteur français vivant près d'Avallon en bourgognerie, quand il vous prend en stop, il vous ouvre la porte et vous dit 3alors, les p'tits gars, j'vous emmène où ?" et vous avez l'impression qu'il va vous dire "Oh ça, c'est un Cul !!" dans la seconde qui suit... _


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Une bonne et grosse b......e bien épaisse !!!!!
> (vous aurez naturellement compris que je parlais d'une baffe ! tellement elle m'avait énervé avec ses minauderies !!!:rateau: )




tiens, ça me fait penser que toutes les fois où j'ai traversé La Louvière, que je suis allé à Rijsel et à Liège, tu t'es plannqué par timidité plus que maladive toi !  

n'aie pas peur, j'aime bien les chauves !! Ficelle et Rezba m'en soient témoins !!  :love:

_euh, j'ai oublié benjamin... _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Lorna et Amok, rencontre du troisième type...  tant que c'était pas à Poutetttt !!  _comprenne qui pourra bien entendu... ) _


_ 
Non cette fois-là ça commençait comme "La nuit des morts vivants" :affraid:  





			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		


			euh... ya que les vieux qui rencontrent Lorna (plus de 35ans*, je précise...) tu fais pas des entrées jeunes Lornette ?  

Cliquez pour agrandir...

Ah ouais mais t'as raison  
Je commence une remise en question demain.



Ah oui au fait pour rester dans le sujet ...  un jour j'ai mangé à côté (oui bon pas loin) d'un gars* qui a fait Kho Lanta (comment ça s'écrit ce truc :hein ... ça compte ça ? 

* bon j'ai oublié de dire que je n'ai absolument pas reconnu parce que je ne regardais pas cette émission _


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

pinaise, moi j'ai rencontre Lorna une fois....
m'en souviens, c'etait a la plage....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pinaise, moi j'ai rencontre Lorna une fois....
> m'en souviens, c'etait a la plage....


 ...

:hein:


:rose:

_Euh s'il vous plait est-ce cette grotte là est libre s'il vous plait ?
Et vous avez pas plus isolé ?
Bon ça ira alors...
Rho ben 3 mois au moins ...
_



Alem ..donc t'avais tort


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

je sais pas, j'ai jamais rencontré stook... même si je prends souvent le train ! 


Roberto : c'est pour ça que je fréquente jamais la rue Créb', on m'a causé d'un type chelou qui traine avec un enfant très sale et trop grand dans une poussette décatie !!  :rateau: :rateau:

mais je connais un magasin pas loin où bosse LA Pepita !!


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas, j'ai jamais rencontré stook... même si je prends souvent le train !



si tu lui demandes, je suis sur que le Stook te confirmera qu'il a moins de 35 ans...


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2006)

Une fois, j'ai rencontré Françoise Hardy. Elle ne m'a même pas reconnu, la c***e   


Sinon, ça compte les _stars_ qu'on croise dans les backrooms?


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> si tu lui demandes, je suis sur que le Stook te confirmera qu'il a moins de 35 ans...



De toute façon, avec Stook, ça serait, au mieux, le thread "Rencontre avec un EuroStar"


----------



## supermoquette (9 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Rayon Femmes fatales, je connais personnellement le cousin d'*Inès de la fressange*, et il me dit tout de ses frasques amoureuses !
> 
> 
> _Les siennes, pas celles d'Inès._
> ...


Tu peux me rendre ma calculette maintenant ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (9 Mars 2006)

*Un jour, lors d'un vernissage*
j'ai vu un des pires pitres télévisuels du PAF : j'ai nommé Patrice Drevet.

Il faisait mauvais ce soir là. Monsieur météo a pris une rouste.


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

Tiens j'y pense un soir de septembre, j'ai hébergé Madonna chez moi   




C'est une femme adorable et très simple en fait. Je viens de l'appeler, on s'adore :love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'y pense un soir de septembre, j'ai hébergé Madonna chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout le monde l'adore....:love:


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Tiens j'y pense un soir de septembre, j'ai hébergé Madonna chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, mais j'ai dormi sur le canapé ce soir là 

Il a fallu que je t'emmène dans le grand nord pour te mettre dans mon lit.. Romantique non ?  :love:


----------



## teo (9 Mars 2006)

:rose: 




hu hu hu... ben oui.


C'était pas désagréable je dois dire :love: 






			
				Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Sinon, ça compte les _stars_ qu'on croise dans les backrooms?



Il veut dire les cabines d'essayage de la Samaritaine  

Ah ces jeunes... plus aucun vocabulaire... excusez-le encore :rateau: 


_Tu penses à *(....)* Ce ne sont que des rumeurs sans fondement. Enfin. je me comprend._ _(Auto-modération enabled, les verts n'y sont pour rien)_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai jamais rencontré de stars, pas même le cousin Marcel. Et vous savez quoi : je m'en fous.


----------



## Freelancer (9 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Il a fallu que je t'emmène dans le grand nord pour te mettre dans mon lit.. Romantique non ?  :love:





			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas désagréable, pas désagréable... pfff. C'est comme ça qu'on a appris à parler aux femmes? 


Ah ces jeunes... plus aucune éducation... excusez-le encore


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, mais j'ai dormi sur le canapé ce soir là
> 
> Il a fallu que je t'emmène dans le grand nord pour te mettre dans mon lit.. Romantique non ?  :love:



alors que moi je te propose seulement de dormir à demi-nu à la belle étoile...   

stook : je veux une preuve, tu fas collection de voitures de vieux beaux à la Amok donc je me méfie quand même !!


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

Freelancer : on veut pas savoir ce que tu fais dans les backrooms même si tu peux jamais t'empêcher d'en causer à chaque fois qu'on se voit !!


----------



## mado (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> alors que moi je te propose seulement de dormir à demi-nu à la belle étoile...
> 
> stook : je veux une preuve, tu fas collection de voitures de vieux beaux à la Amok donc je me méfie quand même !!




Ouais mais c'était dans une autre vie  Bref, tu l'as échappé belle 


Sinon, une preuve ? De la smart ensablée ?


----------



## Amok (9 Mars 2006)

Tiens, Alem a de nouveau l'ADSL !


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Alem a de nouveau l'ADSL !


   :rose:


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> :rose:



T'en rougis de joie ? :rateau:

T'auras moins de stars en bas de chez toi, au bord de l'erdre. Faudra que tu pousses jusqu'à la terrasse du Flesselles.
:love:


----------



## alèm (9 Mars 2006)

tu viens quand ? 

c'est pas mal l'Erdre, j'y vois une de mes idoles de jeunesse : un héron cendré... à ce sujet, d'ailleurs, j'ai des peintures à t'envoyer, très différente de la corrida... 

_vous n'avez rien compris ? normal : c'était un MP..._


----------



## rezba (9 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> _vous n'avez rien compris ? normal : c'était un MP..._



_Le blamez pas, c'est de ma faute. J'ai un mp en retard._


----------



## toys (10 Mars 2006)

je suis un grand spécialiste de la star ridicule.

- franki vincent (qui d'ailleur est très simpa)
- un peut de star accadémie (très bête)
- tragédie (en fait les chanteur chante vraiment et se qui me fait chier s'est que ils chante bien)
- heu une bonne tourné de hard rock de soul fly a motored en passent par lofoforas...
.....

heu y en a d'autre mais je m'en souviens plus et en plus ils sont pas tous très gentil avec les technos (on est pas des chiens merdum de merdum)

en gros ils sont comme nous sauf qu'il ne peuve pas faire leur course a super u sans foutre le bordel


----------



## supermoquette (10 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, Alem a de nouveau l'ADSL !


T'as remarqué qu'il fesait chier _plus vite ?_


----------



## jahrom (10 Mars 2006)

J'aurai tant aimé rencontrer Bernard Menez...:love:


----------



## Freelancer (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Freelancer : on veut pas savoir ce que tu fais dans les backrooms même si tu peux jamais t'empêcher d'en causer à chaque fois qu'on se voit !!


Ce que je faisais... L'âge venant, je ne peux plus me permettre la relecture du Kama Sutra dans un espace d'1 mètre carré.
Pourquoi crois-tu que je passe tant de temps sur le forum Rumeurs de Macgénération? Les soirs de keynote (et encore, uniquement celles de janvier et de juin), j'arrive à avoir péniblement une demi-érection... Et encore    
ps: Naas


----------



## Luc G (10 Mars 2006)

Je n'ai le souvenir d'avoir rencontré quasiment aucune star (même les vedettes de MacGé, c'est dire ! ).

Cependant, je me souviens, il y a une trentaine d'années, d'avoir été acheter un livre (du Gracq, très probablement ) chez José Corti à l'époque où je passais des périodes à Paris (pour utiliser des "gros" ordinateurs, nettement plus lents qu'une gameboy d'aujourd'hui ).

Ce vieux monsieur avec son béret dans sa librairie/maison d'édition qui tenait au moins autant du dépôt que de la librairie, mais ce vieux monsieur par l'intermédiaire de qui, d'une certaine façon, me sont advenues de si belles émotions littéraires, c'était et c'est toujours pour moi une star.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Les soirs de keynote (et encore, uniquement celles de janvier et de juin), j'arrive à avoir péniblement une demi-érection... Et encore


Je garde un souvenir ému de ta dernière érection complète. C'était il y a longtemps... :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai le souvenir d'avoir rencontré quasiment aucune star (même les vedettes de MacGé, c'est dire ! ).
> 
> Cependant, je me souviens, il y a une trentaine d'années, d'avoir été acheter un livre (du Gracq, très probablement ) chez José Corti à l'époque où je passais des périodes à Paris (pour utiliser des "gros" ordinateurs, nettement plus lents qu'une gameboy d'aujourd'hui ).
> 
> Ce vieux monsieur avec son béret dans sa librairie/maison d'édition qui tenait au moins autant du dépôt que de la librairie, mais ce vieux monsieur par l'intermédiaire de qui, d'une certaine façon, me sont advenues de si belles émotions littéraires, c'était et c'est toujours pour moi une star.



Ah ! J'ai un souvenir similaire, sauf que moi, c'était un bouquiniste de la rue de Chateaudun (boutique depuis, malheureusement transformée en sandwicherie). Un vieux monsieur, très grand et très mince, toujours le béret vissé sur la tête, une éternelle blouse grise, avec des manchons en lustrine. S'il n'avait pas ce que je cherchais, il me le trouvait toujours dans la semaine. Bien sur, moi, seuls les textes comptaient, mes moyens ne me permettaient pas plus, mais il avait aussi de très beaux et très rares livres, des éditions anciennes, et maints collectionneurs fréquentaient sa petite boutique. Après sa mort, sa petite fille avait tenté de continuer à faire vivre cet endroit magique, malheureusement, rattrapée par la société de consommation, elle n'avait aucune chance.  

C'est vrai que toutes les stars ne sont pas des vedettes connues de tous.


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ]
stook : je veux une preuve, tu fas collection de voitures de vieux beaux à la Amok donc je me méfie quand même !! [/QUOTE]

dis moi de quel type ta preuve, et tu l'as....


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

bah une photo suffira !! 

(dédicacée bien entendu, je voudrais pas me faire spolier et si en plus je peux me faire un peu d'argent en la revendant... )


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2006)

....boulage....


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ....boulage....




ok tu fais effectivement encore partie des Jeunes Beaux... 

_désolé Monsieur Amok, faut céder la place maintenant... allez, monsieur, faut pas rester là. La pension, le facteur vous l'apportera dans votre belle villa de l'arrière-pays. Oui, monsieur, on vous l'apportera. Faut pas rester là maintenant... _  :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

J'ai rencontré un jeune auteur de BD qui monte lors d'une petite expo d'ordinateurs parisienne...
Un mec sympa en plus


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi, dommage qu'il ait arrêté la BD à ce qu'il paraît


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

et j'ai rencontré Casimir il n'y a pas longtemps...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai rencontré Casimir il n'y a pas longtemps...



Et tu l'as eu, cet autographe que tu le suppliais de t'accorder ? 

:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

mieux que ça, j'ai une photo


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> mieux que ça, j'ai une photo



Rhooo l'autre, eh ! Fais tourner ! Fais tourner ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (10 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai rencontré Casimir il n'y a pas longtemps...




moi j'ai pris un café il y a quelques mois au Daguerre avec un acteur de Premiers Baisers !!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pris un café il y a quelques mois au Daguerre avec un acteur de Premiers Baisers !!



et il t'a donné la recette du Gloubiboulga?


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pris un café il y a quelques mois au Daguerre avec un acteur de Premiers Baisers !!



Pfff, on les voit plus ces nazes, heureusement...:rateau:


----------



## tatouille (10 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuu... Sarko, c'est une star? ... Non, parce qu'il est venu une ou deux fois de par ici...


dailleurs il fou le feu à chaque fois 

http://medias.francetv.fr/bibl/url_images/2004/07/26/image_3574602.jpg


----------



## le banni (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pris un café il y a quelques mois au Daguerre avec un acteur de Premiers Baisers !!





tiens, j'aimerai bien....enfin, un en particulier...





			
				Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Pfff, on les voit plus ces nazes, heureusement...:rateau:



t'es con...


----------



## etudiant69 (10 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> et il t'a donné la recette du Gloubiboulga?


Il suffisait de demander


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

ils ont copié sur Gaston ou quoi ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> et j'ai rencontré Casimir il n'y a pas longtemps...


A un concert de Stupeflip sans doute?   

( celle là c'est une inside joke 3 è degré pour ceux qui connaissent , sinon, je suis gentil , indice... écouter   "west region's inquisitors")


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi j'ai pris un café il y a quelques mois au Daguerre avec un acteur de Premiers Baisers !!


Tiens, moi j'ai eu l'occasion de bosser avec un acteur de chez AB Prod mais alors il travaillait pour une société de conseil en "communication online".


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

parait qu'il y en a même qui sont responsable informatique maintenant...


----------



## Nephou (10 Mars 2006)

Parait qu'il y en a qui sont les mêmes


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je n'ai pas besoin de rencontrer de star : j'en ai une dans la famille (Marcel Amont)
> 
> PS : et en plus c'est vrai.



désolé sui j'arrive un peu tard dans la discussion, mais là... respect
le plus grand chanteur français de tout les temps, devant luis mariano et tout et tout....

tu lui diras qu'il lui reste au moins un fan de moins de 80 ans... MOI

bravo!


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

euh... moi J'ai Daniel Guichard dans ma famille  (mais très éloignée, hein...):rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (10 Mars 2006)

sinon, moi j'ai un cousin qui s'appelle...claude vorilhon...

et c'est le vrai, et je ne dirai qu'une chose, bravo sincou, continues de bien te foutre de la gueule du monde, et pense à moi pour l'héritage...


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> sinon, moi j'ai un cousin qui s'appelle...claude vorilhon...
> 
> et c'est le vrai, et je ne dirai qu'une chose, bravo sincou, continues de bien te foutre de la gueule du monde, et pense à moi pour l'héritage...




:afraid::mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> désolé sui j'arrive un peu tard dans la discussion, mais là... respect
> le plus grand chanteur français de tout les temps, devant luis mariano et tout et tout....
> 
> tu lui diras qu'il lui reste au moins un fan de moins de 80 ans... MOI
> ...



et une inconditionnelle : ma mère, mais qu'il fasse vite, elle aura 80 ans en décembre 2009 !


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> :afraid::mouais:



Pas mieux


----------



## rezba (11 Mars 2006)

Enfin mes chéris, Claude Vorilhon !


Question famille, j'ai loupé le coche. Ma grand-mère paternelle eut en deuxième mariage le frère de Louis Seigner, le grand-père d'Emmanuelle et Mathilde Seigner.

Et je n'ai jamais rencontré cette branche de la famille. 


En revanche, un jour, j'ai croqué un sandwich au Jardin du Luxembourg, et sur le banc d'à côté, y'avait Emmanuelle Béart. J'ai rien osé lui dire. 
C'était avant qu'elle se fasse siliconer la figure, et qu'on lui attribue des coucheries avec un nabot surmédiatique.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Enfin mes chéris, Claude Vorilhon !
> 
> En revanche, un jour, j'ai croqué un sandwich au Jardin du Luxembourg, et sur le banc d'à côté, y'avait Emmanuelle Béart. J'ai rien osé lui dire.
> C'était avant qu'elle se fasse siliconer la figure, et qu'on lui attribue des coucheries avec un nabot surmédiatique.



T'inquiete, maintenant elle est confinée, il n'y a plus aucun risque.


----------



## jahrom (11 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> euh... moi J'ai Daniel Guichard dans ma famille  (mais très éloignée, hein...):rateau:



Sans dec !
J'ai vendu des programmes et des cassettes à un de ces concerts à Vincennes !!  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Sans dec !
> J'ai vendu des programmes et des cassettes à un de ces concerts à Vincennes !!  :love:


Que le monde est donc petit... En fait, ça fait de vous carrément des frangins éloignés.


----------



## Luc G (11 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> tu lui diras qu'il lui reste au moins un fan de moins de 80 ans... MOI



Comme je l'ai déjà dit, je veux bien en être un autre   
(faut dire que je me rapproche plus des 80 ans que la moyenne des posteurs de MacGé )


----------



## Craquounette (11 Mars 2006)

Il y a qques années (12 ans :afraid: déjà.....) j'étais en voyage à Paris avec ma cousine. On mangeait un truc sur un banc... Sur le banc d'a côté, il y avait un grand-papa dont la tête me disait vaguement qque chose... Marcelo Mastroianni...

Très beau grand-papa


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2006)

"Martcheloooo" comme disait Anita E. était effectivement un adorable et doux papy ( qui n'aimait pas l'image de séducteur qui lui collait aux basques) et faisait parfois ses courses vers Saint Germain  pour faire ses soupes paysannes( il adorait ca).De temps en temps , on se disait juste  bonjour ( on avait des connaissances communes et on s'étaient croisés parfois). Il avait des yeux doux et un sourire magnifique.

Anedocte 
moi jeunot  voyage à New York facon routard  petit budget ( genre bus Paris Luxembourg pour prendre un icelandair... avec  longue escale à Rekjavik )
bref j'arrive lessivé accueilli chez une photographe un peu branchouille
Elle me dit: on va au cinoche avec des amis , viens c'est LE film du moment
Moi pas envie mais  bon , on y va
Là les copains, evidemment on me présente " Pascal this is Diana, Georges and John " 
On s'assoit et là j'ai pas fait gaffe tout de suite 
tout le monde nous regardait  parfois discrètement , parfois directement
Et à un moment une femme s'approche de moi et demande ( en anglais) :
pouvez vous demander à votre amie de me signer un autographe?
Moi completement endormi  par quasi 24 h de voyage : euh? Quelle amie?
Elle:  votre amie assise à coté de vous , Diana.
Et là BOOM ca percute! Réveil !
Et j'éclate de rire : j'étais en train d'aller au cinoche avec Diana.... ROSS !!
( suivi de diner plus tournée de bars  et boites en mode VIP  et  moi en mode zombie).
Bon petit souvenir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> désolé sui j'arrive un peu tard dans la discussion, mais là... respect
> le plus grand chanteur français de tout les temps, devant luis mariano et tout et tout....
> 
> tu lui diras qu'il lui reste au moins un fan de moins de 80 ans... MOI
> ...





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> et une inconditionnelle : ma mère, mais qu'il fasse vite, elle aura 80 ans en décembre 2009 !



Si j'en ai l'occasion un jour, je n'y manquerai pas. Mais c'est assez peu probable.


----------



## al02 (12 Mars 2006)

Au début des années 80, lors d'une réunion familiale généalogique en Belgique, j'ai mangé à côté de Walter GOODEFROT, (le patron de la Télékom). Mes enfants et les siens ont des ancêtres communs, mariés vers 1850. Ce jour là, je pédalais dans la choucroute !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2006)

Il y a quelques années, j'avais comme client une chaine de magasin d'entretien auto. Ils avaient organisé la S...y star cup.... enfin star... il y avait le gratin de la télé:

les hallyday Estelle et son mari, caroline barclay, ...


Comme nous étions sponsor, j'étais obligé de me coltiner tous les week end de course. Coté course, c'était sympa, coté star... ben heu, c'était assez spécial... Je me demande encore comment certains faisaient pour rester sur la piste vu ce qu'ils avaient descendu

Bref, un jour au bureau, on me passe un appel:
olivier , il y a un type qui se fait passer pour Bigard qui veut te parler! (tout le monde hilare vient à coté de moi)
je prends l'appel (n'y croyant pas) et c'était bien lui. Il me demandait de lui filer un coup de main sur un SAV de téléphone. A le voir, on croirait pas, mais en fait, il m'a envoyé un petit mot pour me remercier:love: Sympa le Ga!

J'ai eu l'occasion d'en pratiquer d'autres de la bande, ben moins sympa (je ne donnerai pas de nom) tout, tout de suite et le petit mot ? Et puis quoi encore!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Dans les années 80 j'ai fait la troisième mi-temps avec l'équipe nationale française de rugby     - no comment -    

Puis j'ai eu l'occasion de serrer la main de Tapie,  Juppé  a serré la mienne  (pas fait exprès :hein: l'était derrière moi .... je lui aurais bien dit ce que je pensais de sa poignée de main... mais devant 300 personnes... ça'l fait pas .....)   J'ai bu un pot près de Julien Clerc, Carole Bouquet est venue me demander un renseignement dans mon bureau, pas de bonjour,  le sourire rectifié 24... J'ai croisé souvent Pierre Bellemare (encore plus grand que ce que je croyais), j'ai frôlé Bernard Lavilliers... p'tain qu'il est costaud.... j'ai souvent croisé Jean Claude Brialy, Higelin, etc.... et d'autres dont je ne me souviens plus....


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Tu as rencontré Pierre Bellemar ??? 

Y en a qui sont gâté dans la vie


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Dans les années 80 j'ai fait la troisième mi-temps avec l'équipe nationale française de rugby     - no comment -
> 
> Puis j'ai eu l'occasion de serrer la main de Tapie,  Juppé  a serré la mienne  (pas fait exprès :hein: l'était derrière moi .... je lui aurais bien dit ce que je pensais de sa poignée de main... mais devant 300 personnes... ça'l fait pas .....)   J'ai bu un pot près de Julien Clerc, Carole Bouquet est venue me demander un renseignement dans mon bureau, pas de bonjour,  le sourire rectifié 24... J'ai croisé souvent Pierre Bellemare (encore plus grand que ce que je croyais), j'ai frôlé Bernard Lavilliers... p'tain qu'il est costaud.... j'ai souvent croisé Jean Claude Brialy, Higelin, etc.... et d'autres dont je ne me souviens plus....




Et tu lui a acheté quoi à Pierre? Un robot ménager qui fait la vaisselle après usage?:love:


----------



## Craquounette (13 Mars 2006)

*Momo* lui a acheté le lot de casserole auto-nettoyante qui cuisinent toute seule et en prime elles te lisent "Les Incroyables histoires qui font peur"


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Supermoquette : Tu as rencontré Pierre Bellemar ??? 
Y en a qui sont gâté dans la vie 




			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Et tu lui a acheté quoi à Pierre? Un robot ménager qui fait la vaisselle après usage?:love:




Z'êtes nounouilles    je le croisais souvent car il demeurait pas loin d'où j'allais bosser ; en tous les cas toujours très souriant...... pas comme Carole Bouquet !!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> en tous les cas toujours très souriant...... pas comme Carole Bouquet !!!!



Ben ... Tu serais souriante, toi, si tu portais un nom de crevette ?


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

pendant ma Première ou ma Terminale, mon prof de sport était un International de l'Equipe de France de Rugby. Y'avait de temps à autres judo au programme. Plusieurs fois il m'a demandé d'être son partenaire pour nous montrer les prises :love:  Quelle baraque  J'en menais pas large à l'époque mais j'en aurai bien redemandé et du plus agité


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Tu serais souriante, toi, si tu portais un nom de crevette ?



c'est pas tellement le nom qui est génant, c'est surtout l'odeur....
y'a qu'un vigneron bourré toute la journée qui peut supporter ça...   :rose: :love:


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu as rencontré Pierre Bellemar ???
> 
> Y en a qui sont gâté dans la vie



Oui moi aussi !
J'ai même poussé le vice à l'époque, je suis allé a une émission qu'il y avait sur Europe1 où ils avaient des énigmes a faire trouver à des candidats (j'me rappelles plus du nom de l'émission).
Et comble du comble,
j'ai son autographe !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben ... Tu serais souriante, toi, si tu portais un nom de crevette ?




Evidemment.......


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Oui moi aussi !
> j'ai son autographe !




.... et moi celui de Schumacher


----------



## al02 (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> .... et moi celui de Schumacher



C'est chou, ma chère !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai touché Thomas Schumacher au Moog à Barcelone


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi j'ai touché Thomas Schumacher au Moog à Barcelone




Ho l'autre hé,    non non, pas le même Schumacher,  tricheur va


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Les Shumacher, c'est un peu comme les Durand, il y en a des tonnes, il y en avait même un célèbre qui faisait le "James Bond" pour le compte de Napoléon et Fouché !


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mars 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *C'est qui ?*
> ... Tes dobermanns ??



Nan, pas d'animaux chez moi. le premier était empereur ou kekchose comme ça au début du 19 ème siècle, et le second était son ministre de la police !


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Ha les strass et les paillettes !


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Moi j'utilise les billets de banque, les pailles me font saigner du nez.


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Tiens un vieux souvenir...
Avec Fabien, 3 semaines après la coupe du monde !
fallait fêter ça !
(Ptin j'étais jeune à l'époque....snif)


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

>


Tu connais Sonnyboy ?!


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

C'est qui ce mec à côté de Ned?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui ce mec à côté de Ned?



... un mec de la famille des lamas ....... :hein:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... un mec de la famille des lamas ....... :hein:



Dalaï ou Bernard?


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Dalaï ou Bernard?



Ni l'un ni l'autre purée !!! ... ils sont respectueux ... eux...


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

Moi aussi je connais un goal, et j'en fais pas un plat...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je connais un goal, et j'en fais pas un plat...




Oh! Les deux vieux du Muppet show!!!


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oh! Les deux vieux du Muppet show!!!



A partir de maintenant, il faudra dire : "feu Fab'Fab" : notre ami vient de rejoindre le paradis des bannis !


----------



## NED (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je connais un goal, et j'en fais pas un plat...



Il est goal dans quelle équipe Antoine de Caunes?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

5 doigts d'honneur d'un coup trop fort !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> A partir de maintenant, il faudra dire : "feu Fab'Fab" : notre ami vient de rejoindre le paradis des bannis !




PAs la tête!


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> PAs la tête!





			
				NED a dit:
			
		

> Il est goal dans quelle équipe Antoine de Caunes?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

NOOOOOOOOoooooOOOOOOOOON! Pas le supplice de l'iPod!!! :afraid:


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

Pour revenir au sujet : un jour (enfin, un soir), j'ai embrassé Paul Foguenne sur la bouche. Eh bien, il est super sympa et très simple pour un Belge. Et il embrasse vachement bien : tellement bien qu'il embrase ! C'était doux et agréable, avec un arrière goût de chocolat. C'est pas comme les orthéziens : de vraies brutes, ceux là ! Tu as l'impression de lecher un pare-buffles !


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour revenir au sujet : un jour (enfin, un soir), j'ai embrassé Paul Foguenne sur la bouche. Eh bien, il est super sympa et très simple pour un Belge. Et il embrasse vachement bien : tellement bien qu'il embrase ! C'était doux et agréable, avec un arrière goût de chocolat. C'est pas comme les orthéziens : de vraies brutes, ceux là ! Tu as l'impression de lecher un pare-buffles !



Je t'envie, vraiment.   :love:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je connais un goal, et j'en fais pas un plat...



Goal ET joueur de mandoline, ce qui, il faut bien l'avouer, est plutôt un plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Goal ET joueur de mandoline, ce qui, il faut bien l'avouer, est plutôt un plus.



Tant que c'est pas du pipeau...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas comme les orthéziens : de vraies brutes, ceux là ! Tu as l'impression de lecher un pare-buffles !


Mon pauvre ami, c'est consternant, tu n'as vraiment aucun goût.
C'est bien simple, on croirait entendre parler un nioube. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon pauvre ami, c'est consternant, tu n'as vraiment aucun goût.
> C'est bien simple, on croirait entendre parler un nioube. :love:




p'ting, elle est où cette fonction? moi j'entends rien


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> p'ting, elle est où cette fonction? moi j'entends rien


Qu'est-ce que je disais...


----------



## Amok (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais...



Silence, le pare-buffles ! 

Quand je pense que je t'ai donné mes plus belles années... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce que je disais...




ben le nioube se drape dans sa plus belle dignité (nu !) . elle est où cette fonction, j'ai déjà démonté le strapamoldu et j'ai toujours rien trouvé.


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Silence, le pare-buffles !
> 
> Quand je pense que je t'ai donné mes plus belles années... :rose:




C'est fou comme le temps passe vite... après l'été l'automne


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> C'est fou comme le temps passe vite... après l'été l'automne


Et tu sais de quoi tu parles !


----------



## teo (13 Mars 2006)

ça... ça sent le sapin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> ça... ça sent le sapin


Pourtant, tu ne me laisses pas de bois...  :love:

(Pascal77 )


----------



## Nephou (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, tu ne me laisses pas de bois...  :love:
> 
> (Pascal77 )



Duquel tu te chauffes&#8230;

(Pascal77 )

_Et le premier qui ressort un _train_ spécial Pascal77 subit le supplice du iPod&#8230; Hi-Fi_


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, tu ne me laisses pas de bois...  :love:
> 
> (Pascal77 )




On va avoir droit au brame du cerf, sortez vos nagras !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, tu ne me laisses pas de bois...  :love:
> 
> (Pascal77 )




.... dont on fait les flûtes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Duquel tu te chauffes



Dont on fait les héros, enfin !


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2006)

Durand, Dupont, Dubois, ça manque d'originalité quand même !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

je suis remonté voir le titre!

Ben, faut que je vous dise: j'ai rencontré une belle brochette de stars et c'est pas loin, c'est ici. Vous ètes tous malades, mais surtout ne vous soignez pas. Restez comme ça.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Mars 2006)

Réfractaire à toute pharmacopée et à toute thérapie...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> je suis remonté voir le titre!
> 
> Ben, faut que je vous dise: j'ai rencontré une belle brochette de stars et c'est pas loin, c'est ici. Vous ètes tous malades, mais surtout ne vous soignez pas. Restez comme ça.




Heu..... juste pour te dire que ton ancien avatar me manque.... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Heu..... juste pour te dire que ton ancien avatar me manque.... :rose:



oui, mais je l'avais pris dans la banque macg des avatars et j'ai vu que quelqu'un l'avait déjà. Je vais faire un effort pour toi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais je l'avais pris dans la banque macg des avatars et j'ai vu que quelqu'un l'avait déjà. Je vais faire un effort pour toi.




:love: :love:  Merci m'sieur....  rigole pas.... la première bonne nouvelle de la journée


----------



## Gwen (13 Mars 2006)

Et les dessinateur (BD dessin animé) ça compte? Car j'en ai rencontré des tas, il y en a même qui sont venu à la maison et d'autres que je rencontre régulièrement. Mais mes rencontres qui m'ont le plus marqué, c'était avec Buichi Terazawa (Créateur de Cobra) lors que je tenais le stand ou il dédicaçait à Angoulême en 1991, très sympa. J'ai aussi fait une petite visite de paris à katsuhiro Otomo et une de Lyon a Issao Takahata et j'ai rencontré Hayaho Miyazaki au festival d'Annecy. Festival ou je participait a certaines soirées Canal +, endroit très sympa pour rencontré des "Vedettes" 

Une de mes plus belles rencontre du monde de l'animation, c'est quand j'ai pu participer à une table ronde avec Youri Norstein, le génialissime animateur Russe qui a notamment réalisé le petit hérisson dans la brume, chef d'oeuvre. C'était dans les années 90, il nous a expliqué les "dures" condition de travail en Russie. C'était passionnant, on a vraiment passé une excellente journée avec les amis qui m'ont accompagnés.

Mais bon, est-ce des stars?


----------



## Jec (13 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, est-ce des stars?



A chaqu'un ses stars non ?!


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mars 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Goal ET joueur de mandoline, ce qui, il faut bien l'avouer, est plutôt un plus.


 
Qu'on lui arrache les *******s !!!


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai déjà couché avec Simone, celle de l'expression. Elle était assez cher mais hyper sympa.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Et les dessinateur (BD dessin animé) ça compte?
> Mais bon, est-ce des stars?



... je préfère : Mais bon, sont-ce des stars ?... je sais chuis un peu pinailleuse des fois...


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai déjà couché avec Simone, celle de l'expression. Elle était assez cher mais hyper sympa.



et moi avec jackie sardou, mais j'étais bourré...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> ... je préfère : Mais bon, sont-ce des stars ?... je sais chuis un peu pinailleuse des fois...




Si on considere la star ac comme potentiellement stars alors les dessinateurs et auteurs de bd en sont incontestablement.

Dans le 14°, je croisais régulièrement Marcel Gotlib. Je crois qu'il venait voir Coluche qu'y habitait dans le coin et que je croisais aussi de temps en temps.

Dans l'échelle de la staritude, je mettrais volontiers les bdleux devant toutes les vedettes télé (mais les égouts et les couleuvres, hein?)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Si on considere la star ac comme potentiellement stars alors les dessinateurs et auteurs de bd en sont incontestablement.
> 
> Dans le 14°, je croisais régulièrement Marcel Gotlib. Je crois qu'il venait voir Coluche qu'y habitait dans le coin et que je croisais aussi de temps en temps.
> 
> Dans l'échelle de la staritude, je mettrais volontiers les bdleux devant toutes les vedettes télé (mais les égouts et les couleuvres, hein?)




J'ai eu le plaisir de bosser quelques temps avec l'équipe de Charlie Hebdo quand ils l'ont ressorti (en 91 je crois) et j'avais toujours été étonnée du calme qui régnait dans la salle des dessinateurs (Cabu ..etc..).

J'en garde un excellent souvenir..  A mes yeux ce sont des stars... et qui plus est.. ils ont beaucoup d'humilité !

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le plaisir de bosser quelques temps avec l'équipe de Charlie Hebdo quand ils l'ont ressorti (en 91 je crois) et j'avais toujours été étonnée du calme qui régnait dans la salle des dessinateurs (Cabu ..etc..).
> 
> J'en garde un excellent souvenir..  A mes yeux ce sont des stars... et qui plus est.. ils ont beaucoup d'humilité !
> 
> :love:




5° clavier. Faut que je passe voir ma banque pour faire un crédit. Ou que je mette du coton dans la bouche pour absorber.:rose:


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2006)

Moi un soir, j'ai embrassé Grug... c'est doux, chaud et super enveloppant... (à décrire c'est comme si on décrivait Emmanuelle Béart...)

j'ai aussi embrassé Gognol et Bassman...

j'en connais un qui est jaloux... coucou: Teo!!) j'en connais d'autres mais elles ne se dénonceront pas !!   

ça avait quelques avantages le Cercle, on pouvait tester...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Moi un soir, j'ai embrassé Grug... c'est doux, chaud et super enveloppant... (à décrire c'est comme si on décrivait Emmanuelle Béart...)
> 
> j'ai aussi embrassé Gognol et Bassman...
> 
> ...


Perso, je suis jaloux et j'assume.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2006)

vus  que tout le monde ici s'embrasse , quel dentifrice vous conseillez ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> vus  que tout le monde ici s'embrasse , quel dentifrice vous conseillez ?



Salut princesse  enfin un peu de bon sens au milieu de cette floraison exubérante de fantasmes au point que j'ai vérifié sur mon calendrier qu'on n'en était pas encore à l'équinoxe 

PS. Sinon, pour le dentifrice, personnellement je ne fais pas trop attention, ce qui ne veut pas dire que je mange à tous les râteliers.


----------



## alèm (13 Mars 2006)

dis clampin, puisque tu n'es pas très discret sur les endroits où tu postes  :rateau:  (merci de m'avoir fait découvrir un forum "in-dis-pen-sa-ble" !! )

au lieu de fantasmer sur la blonde que t'auras jamais coucou: La Mouette ! ), c'est qui la Brune bien gaulée derrière ?


----------



## mado (14 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Moi un soir, j'ai embrassé Grug... c'est doux, chaud et super enveloppant... (à décrire c'est comme si on décrivait Emmanuelle Béart...)
> 
> j'ai aussi embrassé Gognol et Bassman...
> 
> ...





C'était pour me dénoncer..


----------



## alèm (14 Mars 2006)

fallais le dire, je t'aurais embrassé bien avant ces gars poilus !!  :love: :love: :love:





sinon, fallait te servir : comme Elen !!!  :love:


----------



## teo (14 Mars 2006)

Rouler une pelle à un garçon c'est très orienté chez moi. Sensuel. Sexuel.  Rarement amical  Vous autres, je préfère d'autres preuves de vos amitiés   

_Pour ce qui est du Cercle, c'est vrai que côté stars des forums, y'avait du monde. Mais vous étiez farouche dès qu'il s'agissait d'aller au hamman quand j'étais dans les parages, je me demande bien pourquoi _


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Rouler une pelle à un garçon c'est très orienté chez moi. Sensuel. Sexuel.  Rarement amical  Vous autres, je préfère d'autres preuves de vos amitiés
> 
> _Pour ce qui est du Cercle, c'est vrai que côté stars des forums, y'avait du monde. Mais vous étiez farouche dès qu'il s'agissait d'aller au hamman quand j'étais dans les parages, je me demande bien pourquoi _



Moi aussi je me demande pourquoi...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mars 2006)

Non toi tu ne te demandes pas pourquoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

'Tain les mecs! Arrêtez avec ces histoires de hammam! J'ai une réputation sans taches auprès des commerçantes de mon quartier, moi


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain les mecs! Arrêtez avec ces histoires de hammam! J'ai une réputation sans taches auprès des commerçantes de mon quartier, moi


Sauf auprès de ta blanchisseuse, faut bien admettre.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sauf auprès de ta blanchisseuse, faut bien admettre.


:rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi embrassé Bassman...



Moi quand, je le vois c'est devenu une habitude...j'y resiste pas....


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2006)

Croisés hier soir au _Marylin_ ou _en face_ Matthias (_Lumai: j'ai bien pensé à toi_), Babeth, Guillaume, Stephan, Rico, Olivia (_mignonne  _), Gaëtan (_une prochaine fois à l'Usine, Genève ?_) et d'autres que je n'ai pas reconnu. La dame qui chantait _aux Noctambules_, c'est sûr c'était pas _Piaf_ ni _Dalida_ 

Me demandez pas les noms de famille sinon ça serait pas drôle


----------



## alèm (15 Mars 2006)

je comprends pourquoi mon boss m'a dit qu'Olivia lui plaisait plus que Dominique...  si même toi, tu le dis ! 

[pour les noms, voir au-dessus... )


----------



## teo (16 Mars 2006)

ça m'a même donné envie d'écouter son disque (à Olivia, pas à Gaëtan, je l'ai déjà acheté quand il est sorti  )

Il parait qu'il y avait aussi Kmar (je l'ai su que ce midi) mais quand je l'ai croisé je savais pas du tout que c'était lui  J'ai appris qu'après. On s'y perdrait dans ces soirées 

Gaëtan quand il parle il a un côté très :love: imagé :love: dans la gestuelle, on dirait du Roberto Vendez presque :love: .
En plus sobre si l'on peut dire. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

Sinon, j'en ai une autre, c'est pas vraiment une rencontre avec une star, mais ... Je l'ai rencontré et fréquenté (on à habité une dizaine d'années le même immeuble), il était (et est toujours) un peu plus agé que moi (je dois avoir à peu près l'âge de son jeune frère Charlie), mais on avait des préoccupations communes (la musique). Depuis, on s'est perdu de vue, puis il à changé de registre, il fait l'acteur, et s'est fait un nom : Gérard Darmont.


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, j'en ai une autre, c'est pas vraiment une rencontre avec une star, mais ... Je l'ai rencontré et fréquenté (on à habité une dizaine d'années le même immeuble), il était (et est toujours) un peu plus agé que moi (je dois avoir à peu près l'âge de son jeune frère Charlie), mais on avait des préoccupations communes (la musique). Depuis, on s'est perdu de vue, puis il à changé de registre, il fait l'acteur, et s'est fait un nom : Gérard Darmont.



Rhaa lala le Darmont.
L'est sympa mais quel dragueur !!! Il shoppe tout ce qui bouge!
J'ai une super copine qui à joué avec lui dans "les parrains", il a pas arrété de la harceler pendant tout le tournage....alors qu'elle est déjà avec mon meilleur ami. Mais ça le dérangeait pas lui...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Darmon, les gars, Gérard Darmon  à ne pas confondre avec Marcel Amont :mouais: 

Moi je croise de temps en temps Johnny Depp à Vallauris, il est cool, on fume un joint, on parle de nos filles et puis...à la prochiaine


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croise de temps en temps Johnny Depp à Vallauris, il est cool, on fume un joint, on parle de nos filles et puis...à la prochiaine


:mouais:  :hein:

Je ne suis pas jalouse, non je ne suis pas jalouse, non je ne suis pas du tout jalouse, non non non et non pas du tout du tout jalouse ...


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> Je ne suis pas jalouse, non je ne suis pas jalouse, non je ne suis pas du tout jalouse, non non non et non pas du tout du tout jalouse ...


droguée....


ps: ha?! tu parlais de Johnny...houps, desolé...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:  :hein:
> 
> Je ne suis pas jalouse, non je ne suis pas jalouse, non je ne suis pas du tout jalouse, non non non et non pas du tout du tout jalouse ...



Vbul... t...

J'étais en train de penser: heureusement que Valérie n'est pas là! Elle ferait une crise. Tu vois, toi tu connais personne...:love:


----------



## jugnin (16 Mars 2006)

Et si je vous dit que MON COUSIN s'est retrouvé à uriner à côté de FRAMBOISIER dans les toilettes du centre culturel de ma ville natale ? Hein .

---non, rien, bon, d'accord.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Moi je croise de temps en temps Johnny Depp à Vallauris, il est cool, on fume un joint, on parle de nos filles et puis...à la prochiaine



Toi t'es pas peureux de poster ça comme ça... Ta bàl va déborder de MP pour venir te rendre visite, fumer un 'tit joint (si jamais je peux amener de l'herbe... Ils en font de l'excellente en Valais  ) avec toi etc... Et tout ça, bien entendu, pas du tout intéressé... 

'tain quand même... Johnny depp... soupir....:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> droguée....
> 
> 
> ps: ha?! tu parlais de Johnny...houps, desolé...




Pour tout vous dire, j'avais même pô vu le passage du joint ... :rose: je n'avais d'yeux que pour le magnifique euh Johnny :love::rose::love:


Tiens Ichabod Crane, ça m'fait penser que justement je dois bientôt passer à Vallauris ... si si c'est vrai d'aboreuuu  ... bon j't'envoie un mp pour régler les détails hein ?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Tiens Ichabod Crane, ça m'fait penser que justement je dois bientôt passer à Vallauris ... si si c'est vrai d'aboreuuu  ... bon j't'envoie un mp pour régler les détails hein ?



Il va s'en dire que Mme Lorna ne se déplace jamais sans sa filleule  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Pour tout vous dire, j'avais même pô vu le passage du joint ... :rose: je n'avais d'yeux que pour le magnifique euh Johnny :love::rose::love:
> 
> 
> Tiens Ichabod Crane, ça m'fait penser que justement je dois bientôt passer à Vallauris ... si si c'est vrai d'aboreuuu  ... bon j't'envoie un mp pour régler les détails hein ?


Ouais comme ça il pourra parler de toi en fumant un joint avec johnny


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais comme ça il pourra parler de toi en fumant un joint avec johnny




Ouais, on vient en groupe et pendant que vous papotez dans les volutes avec le Johnny, je fais la connaissance de notre petite Paradis. Bougez pas, j'arrive.:love:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Toi t'es pas peureux de poster ça comme ça... Ta bàl va déborder de MP pour venir te rendre visite, fumer un 'tit joint (si jamais je peux amener de l'herbe... Ils en font de l'excellente en Valais  ) avec toi etc... Et tout ça, bien entendu, pas du tout intéressé...



Je crois que tu as raison, j'aurais du parler de la fois où j'ai vu Patrick Topaloff dans le métro


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais comme ça il pourra parler de toi en fumant un joint avec johnny


 Gnagnagna 

 Toute façon ch'uis plus que transparente dans ce cas-là aucune chance qu'on me remarque, à la limite je pourrais chanter comme vanessa ... mais ça l'ferait pô :hein: 
A une époque j'avais même essayé les cheveux rouges pour me faire remarquer mais les beaux gars plutôt grands continuaient à me marcher sur les pieds ! :rateau:



			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Il va s'en dire que Mme Lorna ne se déplace jamais sans sa filleule  :love:



of course of course :love:
 je prends très au sérieux mon rôle de marraine (moi)


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2006)

J'ai un bon souvenir d'un discussion super sympa avec Martin Landau (Cosmos 1999) et d'une autre aevc Rutger Hauer...


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2006)

Bon, Lorna et Craquounette, on se retrouve à Vallauris ?  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Martin Landau (Cosmos 1999)



Il n'a pas joué aussi dans Mission impossible (la série) ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Il n'a pas joué aussi dans Mission impossible (la série) ?



Si, si


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Si, si



T'irais pas fumer des petites cigarettes qui font rire avec le Tom qui joue dans Mission Impossible, mais le film par hasard ?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'irais pas fumer des petites cigarettes qui font rire avec le Tom qui joue dans Mission Impossible, mais le film par hasard ?



Non, avec lui on parle scientologie


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> T'irais pas fumer des petites cigarettes qui font rire avec le Tom qui joue dans Mission Impossible, mais le film par hasard ?


Craquounette Craquounette ... Cuaquounette ... tu me déçois là :hein:
Non seulement il est pas super fût fût le Tom en question mais en plus il est moche :hein:
Bon c'est pas grave ça peut arriver, je te pardonne mais que ce soit bien la dernière fois hein ! 

Lumai --> ok pas de problème euh IChabod Crane tu nous organises une "AES Johnny" ? :love:


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Craquounette Craquounette ... Cuaquounette ... tu me déçois là :hein:
> Non seulement il est pas super fût fût le Tom en question mais en plus il est moche :hein:
> Bon c'est pas grave ça peut arriver, je te pardonne mais que ce soit bien la dernière fois hein !



Bon ben écoute... On range Tom au placard... Et on se partage Johnny pas de soucis... Je recommencerai plus... Promis...

Tom perso je l'aime que quand il fait de la grimpe avec 2 doigts  Trop frime mdrrr

Euh autrement... Là je crains le pire mais bon je me lance... J'ai une copine qui habite près de la maman de Marc Lavoine.... Moi... ce mec... Soupir..... Bref passons...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Lumai --> ok pas de problème euh IChabod Crane tu nous organises une "AES Johnny" ? :love:



Dans le pire des cas, j'ai une tente... On peut dormir dans le jardin de Monsieur Johnny.... on se fera discrète


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Euh autrement... Là je crains le pire mais bon je me lance... J'ai une copine qui habite près de la maman de Marc Lavoine.... Moi... ce mec... Soupir..... Bref passons...


Ouais passons :hein: 





			
				Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Dans le pire des cas, j'ai une tente... On peut dormir dans le jardin de Monsieur Johnny.... on se fera discrète


Y'à pas plus discrète que moi  ça marche 

AAAah sinon j'oubliais un truc vachement important ...un jour j'ai accompagné une copine à son cours de chant (collectif) elle voulait m'y entraîner en douce la fourbe ... et devinez qui donnait le cours ?

 Et ben Claire des L5 en personne herself yeaaah  AAaaaaaah on fait moins les malins là ?


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ouais passons :hein:



Au moins là j'ai pas trop de concurrence... Un charme ce mec.... Slluurrppp.....


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> A une époque j'avais même essayé les cheveux rouges pour me faire remarquer mais les beaux gars *plutôt grands*   continuaient à me marcher sur les pieds ! :rateau:




tu viens de rompre officiellement notre relation officieuse... quelle garce !! :love:  :rateau: :rateau: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :sick: :sick: :sick:


----------



## NED (16 Mars 2006)

On dirait des hiennes autour d'un morceau de viande....


----------



## al02 (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des *hiennes* autour d'un morceau de viande....



Des *yens* ?


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des hiennes autour d'un morceau de viande....




pis que ça : des leus autour d'un agneau d'eul baie d'somme !!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu viens de rompre officiellement notre relation officieuse... quelle garce !! :love:  :rateau: :rateau: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :casse: :casse: :casse: :casse: :sick: :sick: :sick:


Mais nooon t'as pas compris ... c'est pas parce qu'ils sont grands que je les trouvais beaux, c'est parce ce n'était QUE les grands qui ne me voyaient pas :casse: ...  les pas trop grands et beaux eux me voyaient : ils ne me marchaient pas sur les pieds, bon ok ils m'ignoraient à leur façon quand même  :hein::rateau:

Enfin tu vois ? :rose:



t'es encore fâché ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des hiennes autour d'un morceau de viande....


  tu dis ça parce que t'es jaloux c'est tout  !


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des hiennes autour d'un morceau de viande....



Tssssss tsss tssss ça c'est petit... Si je te dis que je bois le café régulièrement avec Adriana Karembeu... Dis-moi pas que la gente masculine n'agirait pas comme nous :mouais:

Nous, on assume nos idées au moins....


----------



## alèm (16 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais nooon t'as pas compris ... c'est pas parce qu'ils sont grands que je les trouvais beaux, c'est parce ce n'était QUE les grands qui ne me voyaient pas :casse: ...  les pas trop grands et beaux eux me voyaient : ils ne me marchaient pas sur les pieds, bon ok ils m'ignoraient à leur façon quand même  :hein::rateau:
> 
> Enfin tu vois ? :rose:
> 
> ...




:rose: euh... 


non


:rose:
























:love:


----------



## lumai (16 Mars 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> On dirait des hiennes autour d'un morceau de viande....


Oui mais quel morceau  !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> :rose: euh...
> 
> 
> non
> ...


Aaaaaah parce que j'ai eu peur quand même là :rose: 


			
				Lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais quel morceau  !


 Je crois même qu'il saurait me faire oublier mon végétarisme


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais quel morceau  !



Ouah les HYENES!

Heu, pour Adriana, elle peut me donner des cours de secourisme? ch'sais pas faire et j'voudrais ben qu'elle m'apprende.


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Heu, pour Adriana, elle peut me donner des cours de secourisme? ch'sais pas faire et j'voudrais ben qu'elle m'apprende.



Pas besoin d'Adriana pour ça... Suis dans le médical  Viens par ici ZRXOlivier...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (16 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> ... et de cette période-là, je garde aussi le souvenir d'une rencontre touchante avec Philippe Seguin, dans un ascenseur de l'Assemblée Nationale. Il était énorme, à l'époque. Vraiment très gros, très imposant. Et toujours ces yeux cernés par des valoches de globe-trotter.
> Je rentre dans l'ascenseur où il était déja, juste avant que les portes ne se ferment. Je le vois gené, il se pousse au fond de l'ascenseur, et il me dit en rigolant :
> - "Désolé, j'arrive pas à commencer mon régime".



j'ai passé un moment "en sa compagnie" il y a quelques jours dans un aéroport antillais... heu... il n'a toujours pas commencé son régime  :affraid: ... 
ha oui, il n'a apparemment pas apprécié mon éclat de rire quand j'ai vu qu'il était en train de lire ça : 









> _Franz Olivier Giesbert a dressé un portrait au vitriol de Chirac dans son récent bouquin "La tragédie du Président" et il cite de très nombreuses personnes qui, dans le passé,ont eu quelques rancunes à l'égard du Président..._



  

Bon sinon, je connais le bassiste de Michel Tor... et Jane Mass fait parfois ses courses au supermarché du coin... ça compte ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

Craquounette a dit:
			
		

> Pas besoin d'Adriana pour ça... Suis dans le médical  Viens par ici ZRXOlivier...



c'est de famille?

Je préviens, je vends pas ma moto et je mets pas de crème sur ma peau de vieux machin tanné à la vitesse de ma brêle. (yen a qui suivent, je suis sur).

Bon, le train bleu- gare de Lyon à quelle heure?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé un moment "en sa compagnie" il y a quelques jours dans un aéroport antillais... heu... il n'a toujours pas commencé son régime  :affraid: ...
> ha oui, il n'a apparemment pas apprécié mon éclat de rire quand j'ai vu qu'il était en train de lire ça :
> 
> 
> ...


1/le premier: qui c'est?

2/ le bassiste compte

3/ Qui?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2006)

et pis d'abord.... Michel Tor c'est qui ?

(MT a fait  un voyage au Brésil ou quoi?)

rappel 
eurovision 77 !!


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

Bon, histoire de vous calmer : je viens de passer deux jours avec Gerard Lanvin, Emmanuelle Beart, Valérie Lemercier, Catherine deneuve, Géraldine Pailhas et quelques autres. Bon, il y avait aussi quelques danseuses du Lido.  :love: La suite le 22 décembre sur vos grands écrans ! 

Cerise sur le gateau : avant, il y avait un gros morceau de sonnyboy et du mei-kwei-lu. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Mars 2006)

Ah bon? Moi je viens de foutre Monique Béluche à la porte... Trop collante


----------



## supermoquette (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, histoire de vous calmer : je viens de passer deux jours avec Gerard Lanvin, Emmanuelle Beart, Valérie Lemercier, Catherine deneuve, Géraldine Pailhas et quelques autres. Bon, il y avait aussi quelques danseuses du Lido.  :love: La suite le 22 décembre sur vos grands écrans !


Histoire de te calmer, tu viens de mentionner Valérie Lemercier


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> Aujourd'hui ma petite ville a eu la visite d'une Star...académicienne ... j'ai nommé Emma Daumas... si si la preuve..
> 
> ...



_Très cher clampin,

je vous écris ces quelques mots car il serai fort heureux que vous amis belges gardiez en otage l'ensemble des beuglard de la starac et compagnie... en échange nous prenons quelque uns des meilleurs représentant de la scene musical belge d'aujourd'hui : Hooverphonic, ghinzu ou bien encore arno (nous vous offrons Halliday en super bonus)

Cordialement _

passons au canadiens ...


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Bon, histoire de vous calmer : je viens de passer deux jours avec Gerard Lanvin, Emmanuelle Beart, Valérie Lemercier, Catherine deneuve, Géraldine Pailhas et quelques autres. Bon, il y avait aussi quelques danseuses du Lido.  :love: La suite le 22 décembre sur vos grands écrans !
> 
> Cerise sur le gateau : avant, il y avait un gros morceau de sonnyboy et du mei-kwei-lu. :love:



Semblerait que le mei-kwei-lu me fasse ronfler...


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Semblerait que le mei-kwei-lu me fasse ronfler...



Le premier soir nous avons bu du vin, et j'ai eu l'impression de dormir à côté des essais du grand prix de Monaco, alors le Mei-Kwei-Lu a bon dos !


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le premier soir nous avons bu du vin, et j'ai eu l'impression de dormir à côté des essais du grand prix de Monaco, alors le Mei-Kwei-Lu a bon dos !




avec des odeurs d'échappement ?


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> avec des odeurs d'échappement ?



Au risque de décevoir ton imagination perverse, nous ne partagions pas la même chambre !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Le premier soir nous avons bu du vin, et j'ai eu l'impression de dormir à côté des essais du grand prix de Monaco, alors le Mei-Kwei-Lu a bon dos !


Il faut bien reconnaître, à la décharge de sonny, que cette boisson a des effets particulièrement insolites qui peuvent surprendre même un grand et noble buveur.


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2006)

Disons que je suis plus proche du grand prix de France à magnycourt... monaco j'aime pas... la grande conspiration ju***-maç*****ue....


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Au risque de décevoir ton imagination perverse, nous ne partagions pas la même chambre !



a c'est pire donc ...


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il faut bien reconnaître, à la décharge de sonny, que cette boisson a des effets particulièrement insolites qui peuvent surprendre même un grand et noble buveur.


Ce qui n'est pas son cas ! Autant Krystof carbure au bourbon/Alcools exotiques avec la classe d'une vielle caisse américaine, souple et fluide, autant le sonny a des soubressauts de 2 CV Citroën !


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> a c'est pire donc ...


Non, pas pire qu'une F1, enfin, qu'une deuche avec le pot percé !


----------



## sonnyboy (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui n'est pas son cas ! Autant Krystof carbure au bourbon/Alcools exotiques avec la classe d'une vielle caisse américaine, souple et fluide, autant le sonny a des soubressauts de 2 CV Citroën !



N'empèche ça roule...


----------



## nobuane (21 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai fait une boulette une fois, a l'aéroport de Figari, corse du sud:

Je raccompagne des amis, et un monsieur me passe devant, je ne l'avais pas vu, il est arrivé sur mon coté... 

Manque de chance pour lui, au moment ou je passe, j'avance ma jambe gauche:rose:  et boom la chute :rateau: , évidemment je me précipite pour aider l'homme ,il se relève et se retourne vers moi et je lui dit "je suis vraiment désolé:rose: 

et qui je vois? Carl Zero


----------



## Ichabod Crane (21 Mars 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai fait une boulette une fois, a l'aéroport de Figari, corse du sud:
> 
> Je raccompagne des amis, et un monsieur me passe devant, je ne l'avais pas vu, il est arrivé sur mon coté...
> 
> ...



Ca me rapelle la fois ou j'avais refermer une porte sur la gueule de Christian Morin à la SFP, où, à l'époque il animait la roue de la fortune. " Pitain, tout le maquillage à refaire " " excusez moi ça peut arriver non ?" puis il est parti en râlant


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Christian Morin



Ah ouais, quand même !


----------



## alèm (21 Mars 2006)

moi, un jour, j'ai serré la main à Amok...


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> moi, un jour, j'ai serré la main à Amok...




ben  moi il ma donner un cheque avec un autographe


----------



## WebOliver (21 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ben  moi il ma donner un cheque avec un autographe



Moi, il m'a... Enfin, je l'ai...

En fait, non...


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

Hélas, les trois posts précédents sont vrais


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Hélas, les trois posts précédents sont vrais


Tu veux dire que le bruit de deuche de sonnyboy c'était une connerie ?


----------



## Amok (21 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire que le bruit de deuche de sonnyboy c'était une connerie ?



Non, pas du tout, mais je fais une différence entre l'auditif et le tactile !


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas du tout, mais je fais une différence entre l'auditif et le tactile !



donc tu lui a faire le pot d'échappement ?


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Mars 2006)

et voilà, ça devient un fil à modos... c'est pas un peu fini le modo-flood en boucle...


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

_Ne faites pas ce que je fais ? _

Eternelle question  enfin, quelque part, c'est des vedettes aussi, sur le bar  ils ont leur place ici aussi 

bientôt dans *Ca se discute* sur les vedettes oubliées comme _certains aussi_ par ici ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Ne faites pas ce que je fais ? _
> 
> Eternelle question  enfin, quelque part, c'est des vedettes aussi, sur le bar  ils ont leur place ici aussi
> 
> bientôt dans *Ca se discute* sur les vedettes oubliées comme _certains aussi_ par ici ?


Non, mais je rêve... Il mélange le rare et le tout-venant...
Qu'on lui arrache les burnes !


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

j'ai failli dire starlette mais j'ai pas voulu me faire banir immédiatement


----------



## Amok (22 Mars 2006)

teo a dit:
			
		

> j'ai failli dire starlette



Pourtant, tu aurais pu !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, tu aurais pu !


Je te reconnais bien là : pousser les gens du côté où ils vont chuter.


----------



## la(n)guille (22 Mars 2006)

et maintenant ça sent le fil à coup de boules... non mais vraiment, il n'y a donc que de grands enfants dans la modération???


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

Mais à qui donc Clampin va donc pouvoir se plaindre qu'on lui pourisse son fil ?  


PS: j'ai préféré _Vedette_, ça fait plus Danièle Gilbert (voire Mère Denis) que _Starlette_ qui fait trop Riviera cannoise 

Aux mots leur importance en toute situation


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mars 2006)

Je vous bats tous, demain soir, je vois Desireless et Véronika Loubry


----------



## Galatée (22 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je vous bats tous, demain soir, je vois Desireless et Véronika Loubry



Oui, mais toi ça compte pas, tu triches !
 :love:  :love: 
Et moi j'm'en fous j'vois Lumai samedi.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Mars 2006)

Personne ne parle de WebO ? lui qui a inventé la fusion tiède ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne parle de WebO ? lui qui a inventé la fusion tiède ?



Ça se dépose tu penses? :hein: Je vais voir avec Taho! s'il a pas déjà le brevet.


----------



## teo (22 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je vous bats tous, demain soir, je vois Desireless et Véronika Loubry




J'espère que tu auras ton camescope pour diffusion nationale


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mars 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> j'avance ma jambe gauche:rose:  et boom la chute :rateau: , évidemment je me précipite pour aider l'homme ,il se relève et se retourne vers moi et je lui dit "je suis vraiment désolé:rose:
> 
> et qui je vois? Carl Zero



Tu aurais dû en profiter pour l'achever pendant qu'il était à terre...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

personne peut m'organiser un tet a tete avec ......patricKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!


----------



## nobuane (23 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais dû en profiter pour l'achever pendant qu'il était à terre...



Moi j'aurais voulus que ses jolies petites lunettes design soit cassés :rateau:   

je me rappelle encore de ça tenue: un costume jaune canari, des lunettes énormes bleu,avec la cravate assortie bien sur !  (quel manque de goût !!!)


----------



## macinside (23 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> personne peut m'organiser un tet a tete avec ......patricKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!




ça dépend ?  tu paie combien ?


----------



## nobuane (23 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> personne peut m'organiser un tet a tete avec ......patricKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!



Patrickkkkk Sebastien


----------



## r0m1 (23 Mars 2006)

j'ai passé une semaine a paris, et j'ai juste vu david pujadas au téléphone... (il est tout petit)ah on avait dit star  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> personne peut m'organiser un tet a tete avec ......patricKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!



Demande à MTM


----------



## Luc G (23 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai passé une semaine a paris, et j'ai juste vu david pujadas au téléphone... (il est tout petit)ah on avait dit star  :mouais:



Qui c'est qui est tout petit, le téléphone ?  
Parce que j'ai beau regarder mon téléphone quand je m'en sers, je ne vois rien à travers. On m'aurait arnaqué ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Demande à MTM


Vraiment, tu n'es pas charitable.


----------



## reineman (25 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai rencontré mick jagger à Concarneau. Il était là, sur la plage, nu pattes et torsepoil avec son chiard ,il ramassait des coques et des bigorneaux. J'étais en train de faire un footing et au moment de repasser à coté de lui pour regagner ma caisse, il a semblé vouloir me demander un truc, j'me suis pas arreté.
sinon j'ai aussi croisé jimmy page dans la foret de Brocéliande .Mais là, Le mec sympa...on a discuté un peu...j'ai pas manqué de lui faire remarquer qu'il jouait avec des calus dans les mains depuis la reformation du zep, il a rougi un peu et m'a parlé de ses problemes de dos. Il était en vtt et m'a proposé une patte de fruit. j'ai décliné...


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> dans la foret de Brocéliande ... m'a proposé une patte de fruit. j'ai décliné...



:affraid: Les fruits ont des pattes à Brocéliande ?  MaaAAaagic !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mars 2006)

J'vous ai pas raconté pour bernard Ménez ? 

Ah, flute, la charte ...


----------



## Momo-du-56 (25 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: Les fruits ont des pattes à Brocéliande ?  MaaAAaagic !




Mouarrrrrrrrrrfffffffffffffff  !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend ?  tu paie combien ?



Attention Patrick est cher !
J'ai fait l'inauguration du Mercedes center à Rueil avec lui.
Moi j'ai été payé le prix classique pour une fresque en soirée.
Lui il a joué 5 morceaux et il est reparti peinard pour...... 100 000 euros !
une bagatelle !


----------



## toys (28 Mars 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> personne peut m'organiser un tet a tete avec ......patricKKKKKKKKKKKKK !!!!!!


le quelle fiorit bruel sebastien hernadez (y a aussi mon voisin mais je pense pas qu'elle le connaisse)


----------



## NED (28 Mars 2006)

Moi je parlais de BruBru Hein...


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

euh...

j'imagine les pensées du type sur la photo...

*Meeeeeerde ya alèm qui capte la TNT sur son Mac !!!!*


----------



## Stargazer (29 Mars 2006)

Ah toi aussi tu l'as vu !


----------



## Nexka (29 Mars 2006)

Ouaip, je viens de voir ça    
 PTDR


----------



## alèm (29 Mars 2006)

j'en ai quelques autres mais il a du m'apercevoir... il n'arrête plus de bouger... elle est mimie l'Annette* dites donc... 

Fab' ?  Téléphone !! 



edith : * j'ai oublié que cette remarque s'adresse aussi à benjamin !


----------



## maiwen (29 Mars 2006)

merci  je voulais justement voir comment était sa chemise, y'a *la bergère* qui m'a dit qu'elle était moche 

hinhinhin  :casse:


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

En tout cas je suis très déçu par cette émission : 

Corbier a un pc !!!!


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

[quote='[MGZ]





[/quote]


"Pt'ain, pourvu qu'il me demande pas à quoi je passe mes journées maintenant.... ?!"


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Moi j'ai touché Madonna en titubant  à la fête de la bière


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai touché Madonna en titubant  à la fête de la bière



Et tu l'as bu?


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

:mouais:


----------



## alèm (30 Mars 2006)

Mais rassurez-vous, Fab'Fab connait aussi des stars !


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

juste pour éclaicir un newbie....  euh , c'est qui sur la photo?? :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)




----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

ahhhhh ok, merki  

et pourtant je suis de la génération club dorothée !!  il a bien changé


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

r0m1 a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhh ok, merki
> 
> et pourtant je suis de la génération club dorothée !!  il a bien changé



en mieux, je sais...


----------



## r0m1 (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> en mieux, je sais...



c'est au niveau de la composition capillaire que ca se passe je crois, on sent une nette amélioration


----------



## maiwen (30 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

>


il a un peu la même coiffure que le sm jeune le mec en haut à droite non ?


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

Admirez les belles moustaches de ....


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh...
> 
> j'imagine les pensées du type sur la photo...
> 
> *Meeeeeerde ya alèm qui capte la TNT sur son Mac !!!!*


Rrroooooh pitain c'te chemise, elle est inbitable. Bon d'accord c'est pas violet, mais vomi beurk. Et non, là il réfléchit, il fait toujours une tête de quelqu'un qui fait caca quand il réfléchit. Travailler avec lui, ça doit être un vrai bonheur. Krrr krrr krrr. J'vais pas m'en remettre de cette émission.


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> en mieux, je sais...


Mouhahahaaaaa, bin voyons....:mouais:


----------



## Dory (30 Mars 2006)

> c'te chemise, elle est inbitable. Bon d'accord c'est pas violet, mais vomi beurk.



J'ai connu quelqu'un qui avait à peu près la même j'avais l'impression qu'il avait oublié de  retirer sa veste de pyjama


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> J'ai connu quelqu'un qui avait à peu près la même j'avais l'impression qu'il avait oublié de retirer sa veste de pyjama


C'est tout à fait ça merci Dory. (ELLE EST MOCHEUH.Prout)


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

moi j epréfère Glenn, il semble mieux controler sa concentration...


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

Fab les écoute pas, elle est pas si moche que ça ta chemise...


PS : m'enfin la prochaine fois prend la unie


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

Beueueueueueueueueueuh, je vais dire à ma soeur que perosnne n'aime son cadeau...:sick:


----------



## Nexka (30 Mars 2006)

Bah si moi je l'aime bien ta chemise  

Puis faut pas écouter la Bergère, de toute façon, tant que c'est pas en laine... :hein:


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Beueueueueueueueueueuh, je vais dire à ma soeur que perosnne n'aime son cadeau...:sick:



Mais qu'as tu fais à ta soeur pour qu'elle t'en veuille autant ??!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'as tu fais à ta soeur pour qu'elle t'en veuille autant ??!!




salopard...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2006)

Tiens , je fais que passer et j'avais completemnt oublié un truc coté rencontre de star 
( récente, la rencontre, pas la star)

j'ai rencontré à une Mac bouffe une star discrète

Tout ce que je peux en dire:
Elle  sait pas du tout choisir ses chemises pour passer à la télé mais aime beaucoup sa soeur

Star qui devrait réfléchir à l'excellente question de jahrom
Parce que là c'est très suspect comme "cadeau".


( Fab , pas taper , non non)
--
Aie eu !!!


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

Arff mon petit bonheur du jour&#8230; la photo de _premiers baisers_ &#8230; ben en fait il a pas tant changé mon ex-presta


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

si tout le monde s'y met en plus...


Bon, je vais la bruler, ma chemise...


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je vais la brûler, ma chemise...


Fait en don au secoure populaire plutôt


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mars 2006)

mais Fab.... non la brule pas !
mais plus à mettre à la TV 

Garde là
( ca doit etre bien pour bricoler non?)


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si tout le monde s'y met en plus...
> 
> 
> Bon, je vais la bruler, ma chemise...


Ben non, offres-la


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si tout le monde s'y met en plus...
> 
> 
> Bon, je vais la bruler, ma chemise...



Monsieur, 


vous voila rhabillé pour l'hiver. J'ai pas vu l'émission, c'était une émission de patrick sebastien? fallait se déguiser?


Oui, je sais, c'est la bas, j'y vais tout de suite.

:love::love::love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben non, offres-la




Je sais ce que je vais faire:http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3733491#post3733491


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Beueueueueueueueueueuh, je vais dire à ma soeur que perosnne n'aime son cadeau...:sick:




Bah, moi je l'aime bien cette chemise, sans dec.....


puis, bon, je vais pas dire le contraire....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, moi je l'aime bien cette chemise, sans dec.....
> 
> 
> puis, bon, je vais pas dire le contraire....


Arfff, Stook, faut prévenir quand tu fais des gros plans... ça fait peur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, moi je l'aime bien cette chemise, sans dec.....
> 
> 
> puis, bon, je vais pas dire le contraire....




Y a que toi qui m'aime ma stookette:love:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Y a que toi qui m'aime ma stookette:love:


rah, je sais, je sais.........


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Arfff, Stook, faut prévenir quand tu fais des gros plans... ça fait peur.


c'est un peu violent, mais j'ai encore plus gros si tu veux...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

Que de la gueule.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Que de la gueule.


ne me cherche pas........


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

mmmmh...



Nan, rien.


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> mmmmh...
> 
> 
> 
> Nan, rien.


Gnagnagna...points de réputation....gnagnagna...offrir de nouveau à Ed_the_Head....gnagnagna....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

C'est bien ce que je disais... que de la gueule.


----------



## jahrom (30 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Bah, moi je l'aime bien cette chemise, sans dec.....
> 
> 
> puis, bon, je vais pas dire le contraire....




Ah ?! tu connais sa soeur ???


----------



## Nephou (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]





			
				Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]





			
				stook a dit:
			
		

> [&#8230;]


_

dîtes, on vous emmerde là ? non  j'avais cru sinon faut le dire hein_


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mars 2006)

n'empêche que j'ai rencontré Desireless...:style: :rateau: :affraid:


----------



## Jc Milhet (30 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Ah ?! tu connais sa soeur ???


je n'ai pas encore eu cet honneur...





			
				Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> dîtes, on vous emmerde là ? non  j'avais cru sinon faut le dire hein_




houps, avais pas vu....desole....


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Je l'avais oublié. (je range mes photos)
pour de vrai, je me suis pris une torchée par Mossieur Ilie Nastase.

J'avais été invité par un opérateur à Roland Garros et le matin ils nous avaient emmené à Puteaux où Ilie et Yon Tiriak ont une école-Club de Tennis.

J'ai joué avec lui 30 minutes. J'en suis sorti rincé de chez rincé. J'avais eu le culot de lui passer un revers bien à plat! Maman, ce que j'avais pas fait... il me mettait les balles plies poils pour que je puisse les remettre dans le cour... à droite, à gauche, filet, ..... Malgré son âge, il joue encore en senior semi-pro.

J'avais mal partout mais qu'est ce que ça a été bon. Il m'a aidé à corriger un défaut sur mon coup droit.

Un type vraiment charmant, plein d'humour, je vous parle pas du déjeuner...

J'ai eu la banane tout l'après midi. J'étais reparti chez les pitis Nenfaons.

:love::love::love:


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah si moi je l'aime bien ta chemise
> 
> Puis faut pas écouter la Bergère, de toute façon, tant que c'est pas en laine... :hein:




Ou en peau de petit chiot aussi, j'aime bien ...


----------



## Stargazer (30 Mars 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> merci  je voulais justement voir comment était sa chemise, y'a *la bergère* qui m'a dit qu'elle était moche
> 
> hinhinhin  :casse:




Tu vois ...  J'étais pas non plus le seul à le penser ...


----------



## guytantakul (30 Mars 2006)

Une fois, j'ai dormi sur le même palier que cette vieille peau de Margaret Thatcher. Ca compte ?


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2006)

J'habite pas loin de chez Shania Twain...  

... et molgow lui, est encore plus près.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'habite pas loin de chez Shania Twain...
> 
> ... et molgow lui, est encore plus près.


J'habite sur la même planète que Steve Jobs. Trop d'la balle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Je suis inscrit dans un forum où DocEvil poste régulièrement, ça, ça devrait compter pour deux, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'habite sur la même planète que Steve Jobs. Trop d'la balle.


des fois, j'interviens sur les mêmes fils que DocEvil... encore mieux.



Mais j'ai jamais osé lui adresser la parole. Pourtant, Dieu sait qu'il est accessible. 



EDIT : Le SuperGRILL© by Pascal77


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> des fois, j'interviens sur les mêmes fils que DocEvil... encore mieux.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"DocEvil sait", faut dire "DocEvil sait" !


----------



## Melounette (30 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> n'empêche que j'ai rencontré Desireless...:style: :rateau: :affraid:


Et moi j'ai son contact pour aller l'écouter un jour en public.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Et moi j'ai son contact pour aller l'écouter un jour en public.



hum, je sens que tu veux devenir une star.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (30 Mars 2006)

Il y a une quinzaine d'année en me promenant sur la prom', la tête ailleurs et passant devant le Négresco je bouscule une personne. 
Je me retourne pour m'excuser et bizarement je ne reconnait pas spécialement ce visage. 
C'est quand il parle : " Il n'ya pas de mal jeune homme", que je me dis que je connais cette voix, un bref retour sur son visage et ô stupefaction de me rendre compte que j'avais tarabusté Jean Paul Belmondo. 
Ausitôt, ma main se précipite dans la sienne : "Désolé, heuh, bonjour, enfin, enchanté, heuh...merde Jean Paul Belmondo".
Sur ce, et après avoir retrouvé ma planitude, échange de quelques mots, sourires sincères et puis...miracle ! 
" Ecoutez jeune homme, j'ai un peu de temps devant moi, et si ça vous dit je vous offre un verre au bar de l'hotel"
Un OUI immédiat est sortit de ma bouche. 
"Alors allons-y", et me voilà partis vers le bar du Négresco avec Jean Paul Belmondo, nous commençâmes à grimper les marches et arrivé en haut de l'escalier la dernière marche me glisse sous les pieds et me fait tomber...de mon lit.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une quinzaine d'année en me promenant sur la prom', la tête ailleurs et passant devant le Négresco je bouscule une personne.
> Je me retourne pour m'excuser et bizarement je ne reconnait pas spécialement ce visage.
> C'est quand il parle : " Il n'ya pas de mal jeune homme", que je me dis que je connais cette voix, un bref retour sur son visage et ô stupefaction de me rendre compte que j'avais tarabusté Jean Paul Belmondo.
> Ausitôt, ma main se précipite dans la sienne : "Désolé, heuh, bonjour, enfin, enchanté, heuh...merde Jean Paul Belmondo".
> ...



   Toi, je connais quelques psychanalystes qui seraient prêts à tuer pour t'avoir comme patient !


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je connais quelques psychanalystes qui seraient prêts à tuer pour t'avoir comme patient !


En effet...
Encore, rêver de Monica Belucci, par exemple, je dis pas... (Mais à ce moment là ce serait hors-charte)
Par contre, Jean Paul... Pourquoi pas Sim?


----------



## krystof (30 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> En effet...
> Encore, rêver de Monica Belucci, par exemple, je dis pas... (Mais à ce moment là ce serait hors-charte)
> Par contre, Jean Paul... Pourquoi pas Sim?




C'est vrai que Belmondo n'a strictement rien apporté au cinéma français. Le rencontrer, et se voir invité à prendre un verre au Negresco en sa compagnie, serait bien évidemment d'une banalité affligeante...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mars 2006)

Alors que Sim, lui.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que Belmondo n'a strictement rien apporté au cinéma français. Le rencontrer, et se voir invité à prendre un verre au Negresco en sa compagnie, serait bien évidemment d'une banalité affligeante...


Désolé mais boire un verre avec Belmondo ne me fait pas du tout, mais alors du tout fantasmer.
Comme d'ailleurs pour la plupart des "gens connus"...
Ca me passe plus qu'au dessus.

EDIT par contre Ed a raison


----------



## Ichabod Crane (30 Mars 2006)

Qu'est ce qu'on s'en fout des gens connus, je parle d'un véritable artiste à qui le cinéma français lui doit être encore debout à l'heure actuelle. 
Et qu'il soit connu ou pas, peu m'importe, pour un cinéphile comme moi se serait un bonheur et un honneur de discuter avec lui.
Du reste il ne me fait pas "fantasmer", ni lui, ni Monica Belluci d'ailleurs, il m'en faut bien plus, contrairement à d'autres


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

alors que Sim, moi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

Je citais Monica Belucci pour la blague, tu t'en doutes. 
Mais j'ose persister, rencontrer Jean-Paul ne fait pas partie des choses que je pourrais percevoir comme un honneur, loin de là.
J'avoue, à ma grande honte, n'en avoir rien à carrer.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> alors que Sim, moi...


Il est con.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (30 Mars 2006)

Et je te comprend si tu n'affectionnes pas particulièrement cinéma ou le milieu artistique  

Par exemple, rencontrer Zidane, ou autres sportifs, ainsi que tous les hommes politiques laisse sur moi une implacable indiférence.


----------



## la(n)guille (30 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Il y a une quinzaine d'année en me promenant sur la prom', la tête ailleurs et passant devant le Négresco je bouscule une personne.
> Je me retourne pour m'excuser et bizarement je ne reconnait pas spécialement ce visage.
> C'est quand il parle : " Il n'ya pas de mal jeune homme", que je me dis que je connais cette voix, un bref retour sur son visage et ô stupefaction de me rendre compte que j'avais tarabusté Jean Paul Belmondo.
> Ausitôt, ma main se précipite dans la sienne : "Désolé, heuh, bonjour, enfin, enchanté, heuh...merde Jean Paul Belmondo".
> ...



par ailleurs, ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est qu'on puisse réver d'être au Negresco...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (30 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> par ailleurs, ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est qu'on puisse réver d'être au Negresco...



Je vous signale quand même qu'un rêve ça ne se commande pas, ALORS ARRETEZ AVEC CA PARCE QUE *J'EN AI MARRE*   

Du reste le Negresco je passe devant tous les jours...et puis vous m'emmerdez  , de toutes manières cette histoires je ne l'ai même pas rêvée, je l'ai inventé sur le coup


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Et je te comprend si tu n'affectionnes pas particulièrement cinéma ou le milieu artistique
> 
> Par exemple, rencontrer Zidane, ou autres sportifs, ainsi que tous les hommes politiques laisse sur moi une implacable indiférence.


Le milieu artistique, c'est mon dada au contraire.
J'ai été musicien un certain temps, j'ai vécu là-dedans pas mal...

Ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que c'est l'&#339;uvre des artistes qui m'intéresse, pas les personnes en elle-même...
Dans 90% des cas il y aurait de quoi être déçu, alors...
J'ai des idoles, mais pas du tout envie de les rencontrer.
Ca peut paraitre bizarre mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> J'ai des idoles, mais pas du tout envie de les rencontrer.
> Ca peut paraitre bizarre mais c'est comme ça.



Inutile donc d'inviter Bobby aux AES.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Le milieu artistique, c'est mon dada au contraire.
> J'ai été musicien un certain temps, j'ai vécu là-dedans pas mal...
> 
> Ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que c'est l'uvre des artistes qui m'intéresse, pas les personnes en elle-même...
> ...



OK, j'ai compris, mais je pense quand même que tu généralises un peu, mais j'ai compris, t'énerve pas


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Inutile donc d'inviter Bobby aux AES.




merde, je lui avais déja dédicacé un sous-bock Duvel...


----------



## teo (31 Mars 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> en mieux, je sais...



faut que je me remette à la téloche, j'ai raté ça  :rose: :rateau:    (tu avais pourtant prévenu mais je suis pas _audiovisuel_ je dois dire)

c'est déjà en P2P ? 

(y'a pas de photo sans chemise, du tout  ?  )


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu ne comprends pas c'est que c'est l'uvre des artistes qui m'intéresse, pas les personnes en elle-même...
> Dans 90% des cas il y aurait de quoi être déçu, alors...
> J'ai des idoles, mais pas du tout envie de les rencontrer.
> Ca peut paraitre bizarre mais c'est comme ça.



Tiens, c'est curieux. Pour moi l'oeuvre artistique est indissociable de la personne.
Rencontrer un artiste, c'est l'occasion d'en savoir plus sur son oeuvre...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais boire un verre avec Belmondo ne me fait pas du tout, mais alors du tout fantasmer.
> Comme d'ailleurs pour la plupart des "gens connus"...
> Ca me passe plus qu'au dessus.
> 
> EDIT par contre Ed a raison


Non mais tu ne crois pas que je te vois venir!

C'est toi qui a proposé Sim dans un post précédent.  Je ne dirais pas que tu as raison, non, non et non.
ça suffit. Tu passes plus les portes avec le melon que tu traînes.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, c'est curieux. Pour moi l'oeuvre artistique est indissociable de la personne.
> Rencontrer un artiste, c'est l'occasion d'en savoir plus sur son oeuvre...




Si on démarre un fil "Proust contre Sainte-Beuve", on n'est pas sorti


----------



## Jc Milhet (31 Mars 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, rencontrer Zidane, ou autres sportifs, ainsi que tous les hommes politiques laisse sur moi une implacable indiférence.




oui, je disais a peu pres ça....encore que des sportifs de haut-niveau, j'en connaissent quelques uns....
mais un jour, en vacances dans la calanque marseillaise qui a vu naître une bonne partie de ma famille, je croise un grand monsieur, qui faisait la queue avec toute une bande de mamé pour acheter son pain....il etait en pantoufle, et nous a gratifié d'une fabuleuse conversation comme lui seul en a le secret....je savais que Cantona venait souvent voir sa grand mere , deux maisons au dessus de la mienne, mais je n'avais croisé que ses freres, jamais le Eric....
et je peux vous dire, que taper un bout de discu avec ce mec, ça vaut le coup, il est tellement different de l'image qu'il donne a la télé....
enfin, un bon moment...


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si on démarre un fil "Proust contre Sainte-Beuve", on n'est pas sorti




Oui surtout que la formule 1, moi j'y connais que dalle


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Oui surtout que la formule 1, moi j'y connais que dalle



Ha, je vois que tu connais pas non plus le cyclisme.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Ha, je vois que tu connais pas non plus le cyclisme.



Quoique Marcel, à ce qu'il paraît, s'intéressait plus à l'automobile, enfin aux automobilistes 
(mais précisément, partir comme ça, c'est déjà prendre partie pour Sainte-beuve )


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2006)

Hier soir j'ai discuté au téléphone avec Béatrice Tillier 


Comment ça vous ne savez pas qui c'est ! 

http://www.bedetheque.com/auteur-925-BD-Tillier-Beatrice.html
http://www.evene.fr/celebre/biographie/beatrice-tillier-20919.php

Et le mois dernier Patrick Sobral est venu a la maison. On a parlé d'iPod 

http://www.scifi-universe.com/fiche_personne.asp?per_id=1739
http://www.editions-delcourt.fr/auteur.php?id=404


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Si on démarre un fil "Proust contre Sainte-Beuve", on n'est pas sorti


Tiens, j'aurais bien vu "Barthes vs Picard" aussi. 

EDIT : Je sais jahrom, le foot t'y connais rien non plus.


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'aurais bien vu "Barthes vs Picard" aussi.




Encore du chauvinisme du sud-ouest 
(ceci dit, si ton post conduisait quelqu'un à lire "le plaisir du texte" ou "Fragments d'un discours amoureux" ou "Roland Barthes par lui-même", tu aurais déjà, pour une fois, nom de Dieu, rendu service à l'humanité 

PS. Je ne parlerai pas de Mythologies, ce bouquin est complètement démodé : il n'y a même pas d'articles sur "forums", "blogs", "baladeur" et toute cette sorte de choses  et pourtant, ça vaudrait le coup !


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> et je peux vous dire, que taper un bout de discu avec ce mec, ça vaut le coup, il est tellement different de l'image qu'il donne a la télé....
> enfin, un bon moment...



Un peu comme sur MacG? 

Qui a dit DocEvil?


----------



## la(n)guille (31 Mars 2006)

il me semble qu'il y a déjà un fil sur la lttérature, non?
alors ne venez pas pourrir nos bons threads débiles du bar, avec des conneries d'intellos (qui par ailleurs citent des auteurs dont la contribution au bénéfice de l'humanité reste à démontrer, mais enfin, bref...), ici on parle de jacky sardou, marcel amont, et tant d'autres qui nous ont fait réver, eux!
Un point c'est tout!

Déjà l'autre avec son Belmondo, il était limite hors chatte, alors, déconnez pas, SVP...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qui a dit DocEvil ?


Ah ben non, moi je suis encore plus pourri dans la vie. C'est bien connu.


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'aurais bien vu "Barthes vs Picard" aussi.
> 
> EDIT : Je sais jahrom, le foot t'y connais rien non plus.



Si le foot je m'y connais un peu plus...

Par contre j'ai un doute, Picard, il joue dans quelle équipe ??


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai un doute, Picard, il joue dans quelle équipe ??


je joue pas au foot !


----------



## NED (31 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Par contre j'ai un doute, Picard, il joue dans quelle équipe ??



Il joue plus !
Apres avoir monté l'empire du surgelé, il s'est reconvertit dans l'étude des dinosaures....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> je joue pas au foot !


Tu confonds, il parlait de Jojo.


----------



## WebOliver (31 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben non, moi je suis encore plus pourri dans la vie. C'est bien connu.



Ce qui renforce mon affirmation.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Tu confonds, il parlait de Jojo.




il joue à l'ASC ?


----------



## Luc G (31 Mars 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ici on parle de jacky sardou, marcel amont, et tant d'autres qui nous ont fait réver, eux!



Tu crois pas si bien dire : j'ai vu que Marcel Amont faisait un concert par ici et ça me tentait presque d'aller le voir, moi qui ne fréquente guère les concerts de "chanteurs" 

PS. En plus, c'est toujours de Marcel qu'il s'agit


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il joue à l'ASC ?


Pire, à Camon.


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Pire, à Camon.


Jojo est communiste ?   

purée, ça fait longtemps que je ne suis pas allé à Camon, la dernière fois, c'était pour aller photographier quelques trucs dans le marais en sortant d'une barmitzva au Pré Porus !  

ndlr : mon frangin habite en face de La Licorne !


----------



## jahrom (31 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ndlr : mon frangin habite en face de La Licorne !



Et il est connu ??


----------



## alèm (31 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Et il est connu ??




il a fait partie du groupe Betteraves Blues mais à part ça !! 

il est super connu dans son bureau de poste oui !


----------



## guytantakul (31 Mars 2006)

Ma (nouvelle) copine bosse aussi dans un bureau de poste 
C'est ça l'effet star !


----------



## NED (1 Avril 2006)

Et puis il y a des stars qui font des squetche sur la poste !


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> il a fait partie du groupe Betteraves Blues mais à part ça !!




la salle est vide a pleuré ....


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la salle est vide a pleuré ....



les dernières lumières s'éteignent ?


psssst : tu puex trouver la chanson sur un des CDs de Presto, un magazine Rock Lillois


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

son frère me la envoyer


----------



## alèm (1 Avril 2006)

le CD de Presto ? collector alors ! puisque sur le CD, il y a aussi Marcel et son orchestre...


----------



## macinside (1 Avril 2006)

non juste le morceau  j'ai aussi du marcel quelque part ... meuhmeuhmeeuh font les vaches, les vaches font meuhmeuh :rateau:


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Avril 2006)

stook a dit:
			
		

> oui, je disais a peu pres ça....encore que des sportifs de haut-niveau, j'en connaissent quelques uns....
> mais un jour, en vacances dans la calanque marseillaise qui a vu naître une bonne partie de ma famille, je croise un grand monsieur, qui faisait la queue avec toute une bande de mamé pour acheter son pain....il etait en pantoufle, et nous a gratifié d'une fabuleuse conversation comme lui seul en a le secret....je savais que Cantona venait souvent voir sa grand mere , deux maisons au dessus de la mienne, mais je n'avais croisé que ses freres, jamais le Eric....
> et je peux vous dire, que taper un bout de discu avec ce mec, ça vaut le coup, il est tellement different de l'image qu'il donne a la télé....
> enfin, un bon moment...


 
C'est marrant que tu racontes ça, car c'est le seul sportif que j'admire, mais bon c'est son coté acteur qui m'interesse et sa "PITAING DE CLASSEU".
Du reste, mais c'est peut être son choix, je trouve qu'il devrait se lancer plus à fond dans le ciné, car c'est un fameux acteur ( le court métrage qu'il a réalisé avec ses frangins, avec la participation de Jack La Motta himself, reste un petit chef d'oeuvre). 
Et , donc ce que tu dis ne m'étonne pas du tout, j'aimerais bien, moi aussi, discuter le bout de gras avec lui.


----------



## guytantakul (2 Avril 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ma (nouvelle) copine bosse aussi dans un bureau de poste
> C'est ça l'effet star !



Dommage que ce ne soit pas aussi l'effet salaire ! (spéciale dédicace à notre nouveau modo à 4 pattes, Pascal 77)


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

:mouais: Pas compris, là  Je n'ai rien contre les dédicaces, mais ...


----------



## maiwen (2 Avril 2006)

l'effet salaire ... 

(j'ai honte d'avoir compris :rose

pascal se ramollirai-t-il ? :afraid:


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

pourquoi honte ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> l'effet salaire ...
> 
> (j'ai honte d'avoir compris :rose
> 
> pascal se ramollirai-t-il ? :afraid:


Pascal (qui, enrhumé à mort, ne parvient pas à dormir avec le nez bouché) est actuellement en manque de sommeil, et assez peu réactif ces temps ci. :rateau:

j'ai cherché pendant dix minutes un rapport entre La Poste, Star et Salaire. je négligeait l'effet, funeste erreur, il faut toujours laisser l'effet se faire ! :mouais:


----------



## House M.D. (2 Avril 2006)

Il y a quelques années maintenant (2 ou 3 ans, je ne sais plus, c'est encore comme si c'était hier...), j'ai rencontré mon idole... sisi... *Michael Schumacher* !

Je marchais tranquillement dans la rue Grimaldi (Monaco pour ceux qui se demandent où c'est), habillée, comme d'habitude en été en vacances, de la tête aux pieds en grande fan de Ferrari (casquette Schumacher, chemise de la scuderia, jean blanc et baskets Ferrari), le regard vers le trottoir, quand un mec me bloque le passage...

Tranquillement, je fais un pas de côté, sans relever la tête... Il me rebloque le passage !

J'en refais un de l'autre côté... IDEM ! Mais bordel, quel est ce con qui m'empêche de passer !!!! 

Je lève alors la tête... pour manquer de tomber dans les pommes : Michael Schumacher était là, devant moi, en chair et en os !!!! 

Impossible de balbutier autre chose que "B... B... Bonjour, euuuuuuh... Hello, I'm one of your biggest fans, you're really fantastic !!"

He bah ça s'est fini au bar, à discuter pendant 1 heure avec ce type qui pour moi est un mythe vivant !


Vous me croirez ou non, mais ce mec, contrairement à ce que pensent souvent les personnes qui ne l'aiment pas, n'est pas froid et distant... le plus gros problème pour lui est d'extérioriser ses émotions, ce qu'il pense... Il est tout à fait vivant et chaleureux en privé, et franchement, il m'a laissé un souvenir inoubliable. J'attends avec impatience de le recroiser un jour !


Sinon, dans les autres rencontrés, je citerais Anne Roumanoff (avec un autographe, elle était venue faire un spectacle dans le théâtre où travaille un ami... plutôt distante comme femme, vraiment peu souriante hors de la scène et du public), André Rieu (rencontré alors que j'étais en stage de réceptionniste dans un hotel de Reims, ce mec est un *********, et je pèse mes mots, il n'a aucun respect pour ceux qui travaillent plus bas que lui, il les écrase sans sourciller), Charles Pozzi (mort maintenant, c'était le directeur France de Ferrari, un homme vraiment humble et gentil), François Baroin (maire de ma ville, et accessoirement un ami de mon grand-père... très sympa, malgré que je ne partage pas forcément ses avis politiques),...

et un autre homme dont je serai éternellement fan, plus connu pour sa BD Yoko Tsuno : Roger Leloup, que j'ai eu pendant plus d'une heure au téléphone par un grand hasard, et qui est pour moi l'homme le plus humble, charitable et gentil que j'ai pu avoir l'occasion de rencontrer !!! Bravo Mr Leloup, pour moi vous êtes et resterez un GRAND HOMME !!!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (2 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelques années maintenant (2 ou 3 ans, je ne sais plus, c'est encore comme si c'était hier...), j'ai rencontré mon idole... sisi... *Michael Schumacher* !
> 
> Je marchais tranquillement dans la rue Grimaldi (Monaco pour ceux qui se demandent où c'est), habillée, comme d'habitude en été en vacances, de la tête aux pieds en grande fan de Ferrari (casquette Schumacher, chemise de la scuderia, jean blanc et baskets Ferrari), le regard vers le trottoir, quand un mec me bloque le passage...
> 
> ...





:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:  VEINARDE !!!!!!!!  J'aurais aimé être à ta place car tout ce que tu dis concernant le personnage, je le sais et c'est bien pour cela que je t'envie vraiment !!!!!  Mais tant mieux pour toi !!!


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Vous me croirez ou non, mais ce mec, contrairement à ce que pensent souvent les personnes qui ne l'aiment pas, *n'est pas froid et distant*... le plus gros problème pour lui est d'extérioriser ses émotions, ce qu'il pense... Il est tout à fait vivant et chaleureux en privé, et franchement, il m'a laissé un souvenir inoubliable. J'attends avec impatience de le recroiser un jour !


C'était donc le bar de l'hôtel


----------



## macinside (2 Avril 2006)

moi un jour j'ai rencontré supermoquette 

http://homepage.mac.com/macinside/.Pictures/aessuisse2005/IMG_5436.jpg


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> moi un jour j'ai rencontré supermoquette
> 
> sisi c'est vrai




là, je suis jaloux !  

qu'il est Beaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuu !!! :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2006)

Mais c'est vrai qu'il a grossi.


----------



## mikoo (2 Avril 2006)

Cet hiver j'ai pu croiser à Paris (car j'y vais souvent) une ancienne miss france (je ne me souvient plus de son nom, mais je pense qu'elle présentait téléfoot) au Bon marché rayon linge de maison, Jean Pierre Mocky (la gueule par terre bien sur) boulevard des Capucines, Ines de la Fressange dans une boutique du faubourg St Honoré et Atmen Kelif (le comique de canal) en face de chez Lipp. 

Sinon je n'oserai pas oublié ce que j'ai vu il y a environ 3 ans au Carrefour de Nantes : Maïté pour une promotion au rayon fruit et légumes!!! :love:  

Voilà, sinon ya l'équipe de foot de monaco... mais bon là ça devient privé (famille).

:sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

Moi WebO dans le bar Le Snoupy.


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2006)

Moi, SM, mado et Playa un soir à dans les rues de Lausanne...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

j'ai bien croisé Playa au Port de Vannes...


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu Lionel de MacBidouille aussi plusieurs fois.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Et moi, Webo et golf à Apple Expo (mais qu'est-ce qu'ils pouvaient bien faire là ?)


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2006)

T'es sûr que c'était en même temps?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

à trente secondes près, oui, pourquoi ? Je suis même venu te saluer pendant que MortyBlake (on était venu ensemble) discutait avec golf !


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu Lionel de MacBidouille aussi plusieurs fois.




tu lui as pas roulé une pelle à lui quand même !   

sinon, tu vas finir par dire que t'es tapé SM, alèm et Lionel de Macbidouille dans la même backroom le même soir !


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

Parfois pascal a autant de recul qu'un fass90


----------



## supermoquette (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu lui as pas roulé une pelle à lui quand même !
> 
> sinon, tu vas finir par dire que t'es tapé SM, alèm et Lionel de Macbidouille dans la même backroom le même soir !


Il peut pas : j'ai jamais vu Lionel. 

Bon il faisait sombre


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Parfois pascal a autant de recul qu'un fass90



 



			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu lui as pas roulé une pelle à lui quand même !
> 
> sinon, tu vas finir par dire que t'es tapé SM, alèm et Lionel de Macbidouille dans la même backroom le même soir !



Maintenant que tu le dis, je sais plus.  :mouais: Je crois que j'ai oublié... Y avait un vi... enfin... Amok je crois aussi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2006)

Bon, les suisses, là, c'est amusant, j'ai l'impression, mais si deux mots d'explication, je percute pas, là


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant que tu le dis, je sais plus.  :mouais: Je crois que j'ai oublié... Y avait un vi... enfin... Amok je crois aussi.




t'es sûr que t'étais pas dans le Cer©le toi ?  



_il faisait sombre, je confirme..._


----------



## WebOliver (2 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr que t'étais pas dans le Cer©le toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> _il faisait sombre, je confirme..._



Ah, non, me souviens bien ne pas y avoir été là...  


_Des discussions sur un forum dont je n'ai plus accès (plus grand monde d'ailleurs ) en attestent... _


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

il y fait sombre aussi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Avril 2006)

Je tiens à préciser que je ne fréquentais le cercle que quand la lumière était allumée...


----------



## alèm (2 Avril 2006)

ouais mais tu oubliais souvent d'enlever ta cagoule !! :love:


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es sûr que t'étais pas dans le Cer©le toi ?
> 
> 
> 
> _il faisait sombre, je confirme..._




personne n'a jamais osé le hammam quand j'y étais en tout cas  . Enfin à part le petit personnel (Ah... le petit personnel du Cercle  ) Pourtant y'avait un peu de lumière, sous les pierres


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Oui ma mère connait Serdu.
Et elle a déjà mangée avec Michèle Cota.
Elle connaissait celui qui jouait Tintin dans les films .
Moi j'ai déjà rencontré Shaquille O'neal, Kobe.
Les Harlem Globetrotters aussi .


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2006)

Naru Narusegawa a dit:
			
		

> Roger Leloup, que j'ai eu pendant plus d'une heure au téléphone par un grand hasard


Comment tu fait pour avoir des gens par hasard au téléphone?

Tu fais des blagues?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai eu un jour Clara Morgane au téléphone ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu un jour Clara Morgane au téléphone ...




sur un numéro payant bien sûr...


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu un jour Clara Morgane au téléphone ...



Encore une campagne vicieuse de crypto-situationnistes sur le retour qui protestaient contre la réification et voulaient te persuader que le téléphone, c'était frustrant par rapport à la vraie vie, quand même !


----------



## guytantakul (3 Avril 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Encore une campagne vicieuse de crypto-situationnistes sur le retour qui protestaient contre la réification et voulaient te persuader que le téléphone, c'était frustrant par rapport à la vraie vie, quand même !



Non, j'ai rien fait d'abord !


----------



## House M.D. (3 Avril 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Comment tu fait pour avoir des gens par hasard au téléphone?
> 
> Tu fais des blagues?


Pour être précise, j'avais envoyé quelques mois auparavant une lettre pour lui à son éditeur. N'ayant jamais reçu de réponse, je me suis alors décidée à trouver son adresse moi-même...

J'ai donc cherché dans l'annuaire belge, et je suis tombé sur une petite entreprise qui s'appelait "R. Leloup Créations S.A.". Je décroche donc mon téléphone, et m'introduit par la phrase suivante :

"Bonjour, vous allez peut-être trouver ma question étrange, mais auriez-vous un lien avec Roger Leloup, le créateur de Yoko Tsuno?"

La voix au bout de la ligne me répondit "Bah, c'est moi...".

C'est ainsi que j'ai pu discuter pendant plus d'une heure avec ce charmant homme, et j'en garde un souvenir inoubliable


----------



## macinside (3 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu un jour Clara Morgane au téléphone ...




moi je j'ai comme cliente


----------



## supermoquette (3 Avril 2006)

moi j'ai pris des pills avec eve casal, cora s, jamie lidell et cristian vogel


----------



## NED (3 Avril 2006)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu un jour Clara Morgane au téléphone ...



Moi j'ai fait une soirée tatouage ephemère avec Elle....sympa comme support !!


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

J'ai eu l'opportunité de serrer la main de Mme Benzir Bhutto et celle de Bernard Tapie !


----------



## Luc G (3 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'opportunité de serrer la main de Mme Benzir Bhutto et celle de Bernard Tapie !


Ils sortent ensemble ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu l'opportunité de serrer la main de Mme Benzir Bhutto et *celle de Bernard Tapie !*



T'as été visiteuse dans les prisons ? :rateau:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (3 Avril 2006)

Pour Luc G :

_Non, pas à ma connaissance   (cela étant c'est une très belle femme, grande, un port très altier, beaucoup de classe !)


Pour Pascal77 :

Non, c'était avant.... (enfin, il en était au stade de Eylau pour Bonaparte si tu vois ce que je veux dire !! _)


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2006)

Ah oui, t'as raison, moi, c'était au stade "au feu" que j'avais pensé !


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2006)

L'autre jour j'ai vu cet espece de grand escogriffe de Gérard Depardieu devant un resto entre L'Opéra et Madeleine....
C'est vrai qu'il est imposant, il a une prestance de dingue, quand on est à côté de lui...ca fait bizarre


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> L'autre jour j'ai vu cet espece de grand escogriffe de Gérard Depardieu devant un resto entre L'Opéra et Madeleine....
> C'est vrai qu'il est imposant, il a une prestance de dingue, quand on est à côté de lui...ca fait bizarre


C'est Bobby qui devrait être impressionné.... du haut de ses 70 cm    



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, t'as raison, moi, c'était au stade "au feu" que j'avais pensé !


.... et contrairement à certaines croyances..... on ne peut pas toujours dire Eylau le soleil brille !!!!!    


P.S.  Tiens, suis en forme moi ce matin !!


----------



## Patamach (4 Avril 2006)

Rencontré Lou Reed en train d'acheter des nouilles dans une petite superette du 1er arrondissement.
Il mange des Lustucru.
Tres mauvais gout ce garcon en fait.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

Des Lustucru ??? :affraid:

Je viens d'effacer "heroin" en lisant ton dramatique temoignage


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Des Lustucru ??? :affraid:
> 
> Je viens d'effacer "heroin" en lisant ton dramatique temoignage




quand tu penses que ce mec ose dire de lui même "I'm a gift to the women of this world"...


Aux oeux frais j'espère...


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Ah tiens ça me fait penser que j'ai rencontré Kent un jour, (l'ancien chanteur des Starshooter).
On a joué sur la même scène, quelquepart en Charente, je sais plus ou.

Un gros naze, j'ai un bon souvenir de la soirée, mais pas de lui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> quand tu penses que ce mec ose dire de lui même "I'm a gift to the women of this world"...
> 
> 
> Aux oeux frais j'espère...



En tout cas, s'il adopte le même style de vieillissement que Ron Wood, par exemple, on doit l'appeler "Lou Ride", maintenant


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Avril 2006)

bon, alors je vais vous dire, j'ai discuté un petit moment avec jean louis Aubert, il y a pas si longtemps, et .... il est tout petit, c'était très décevant


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> bon, alors je vais vous dire, j'ai discuté un petit moment avec jean louis Aubert, il y a pas si longtemps, et .... il est tout petit, c'était très décevant



Surement moins petit que Michel Rocard... et en plus J.L.A. a plus de voix...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Surement moins petit que Michel Rocard... et en plus J.L.A. a plus de voix...



A quelles élections ? :rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (4 Avril 2006)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à cet extra tesrrestre de Pascal 77


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai un petit souvenir de discute avec Bertignac via Carracho, le Monsieur, grand passionné de mac trainant pas mal dessus à l'époque...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai rencontré un mec dont le meilleur pote à la belle-soeur est copain avec le neveu d'un gars qui a bien connu le fils d'un type qui a couché avec Marylin Monroe ! :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (4 Avril 2006)

Moi Pierre Kohler, Conseiller aux Etats.


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Avril 2006)

Au bureau des télégrammes de Namur (B) j'ai rencontré Hervé Bazin....Tout en parlant de lui nous sommes sorti et j'avais complètement oublié pourquoi j'étais là.
Charmant garçon et pas bégueule, pourtant il aurait pu...il était, à cette époque, en pleine gloire médiatique.
Coupe de cheveux étonnante.


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2006)

Dans le genre qui ne parle qu'aux helvètes, j'ai une fois rencontré Micheline Calmy-Rey dans l'atelier où je bossais. 

Et j'ai une lettre de remerciement de la part de la Confédération, signée de la main de Ruth Metzler-Arnold (mais bon, ça je m'en serai passé  ) 

Et une autre fois j'ai vu Massimo Lorenzi sur son scooter, sur le pont de la Coulou  ma copine _La Fée Clochette_ était verte de rage quand elle l'a appris


----------



## macinside (4 Avril 2006)

moi j'aimerai rencontré clanpin avec amok :love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai croisé celui qui joue le rôle du fils Cordier dans la série du même nom :love: :love:  L'est pas vilain le bougre !!!!!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai jamais croisé Julien Courbet.

Il a du bol.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai jamais croisé Julien Courbet.
> 
> Il a du bol.



Je ne voudrais pas paraître emm***** mon p'tit Bobby mais je préfère physiquement le fils Cordier !!! :love: :love:  


P.S. Tu sais qu'il t'en arrive encore de bien bonnes sur le fil "Il était une fois", il a fallut que tu utilises le liquide visqueux et hyper-brûlant contenu dans tes pustules


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai croisé celui qui joue le rôle du fils Cordier dans la série du même nom :love: :love:  L'est pas vilain le bougre !!!!!!!!



Bruno Madinier.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bruno Madinier.



Oui merci Pascal, un moment d'égarement sans doute....


----------



## Jose Culot (4 Avril 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bruno Madinier.



Sûrement que le modo s'emm....de, il se met a modérer les trous de mémoires.:love:


----------



## Momo-du-56 (4 Avril 2006)

Jose Culot a dit:
			
		

> Sûrement que le modo s'emm....de, il se met a modérer les trous de mémoires.:love:



Il doit avoir plusieurs casquettes en plus de celle de modo :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

Je fais des rencontres sérieuses môa ! J'ai déjeûné à la table voisine de l'actuel Médiateur de la République (à vous de trouver qui c'est...). Physiquement il est impressionnant : un géant !


----------



## guytantakul (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu le nombril de Simone Veil dans l'avion, moi, alors...


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu des stars dans une facheuse position...des gens comme Monsieur ou Madame Tout le monde ni plus ni moins...sinon pire..


----------



## bobbynountchak (4 Avril 2006)

Je savais que j'aurais du fermer les volets...


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

Surtout quand tu étais dans les toilettes..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2006)

moi demain je serais a "coté" d'une "star" : je nomme: http://www.actustar.com/biographies/billy-crawford.html :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 

un aprem avec  3000 ados (voir meme plus :casse: :casse: ) pour
avoir son autographe :bebe: :bebe: :bebe: 

et bien evidemment avec la chance que j'ai ils ont collé le "stand " devant mon magasin :mouais:


----------



## Dory (4 Avril 2006)

Bon courage Princess surtout avec tous ces momes...et bonne rencontre.

J'espère que tu auras un peu plus de clients.


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Avril 2006)

c'est qui ce "machin croforde", le fils de cindy???

c'est génial, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> c'est qui ce "machin croforde", le fils de cindy???
> 
> c'est génial, je n'en ai jamais entendu parler...



C'est l'ex de Lorie...









Je sens que j'ai encore perdu une occaze de fermer ma gueule moi...


----------



## la(n)guille (5 Avril 2006)

ils ont quand même de la chance chez les stars, de pouvoir coucher comme ça, avec des stars... enfin, toi tu as connu ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ils ont quand même de la chance chez les stars, de pouvoir coucher comme ça, avec des stars... enfin, toi tu as connu ça...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Avril 2006)

T'as pas baisé Justine ????


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas baisé Justine ????


M^rde, je l'ai tellement boulé rouge avec son jeu de malade que je peux plus le bouler vert. arfff!


----------



## macinside (5 Avril 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:
			
		

> moi demain je serais a "coté" d'une "star" : je nomme: http://www.actustar.com/biographies/billy-crawford.html :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> un aprem avec  3000 ados (voir meme plus :casse: :casse: ) pour
> avoir son autographe :bebe: :bebe: :bebe:
> ...



billyjoel crawford junior de son nom complet  (comme indiqué sur ça carte visa :rateau: je vous ai dit que c'est un client ? )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Ça y est... Mackie a trouvé un nouveau moyen pour approcher Lorie, plus sûr que squatter son forum...


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas baisé Justine ????


note qu'il n'a pas répondu...
après "Qui veut ma belle chemise rayée", aujourd'hui "A-t-il emballé Justine ?? "  

arf, ce fil se transforme en Voici !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

Et la vie privée des gens ?


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Et la vie privée des gens ?



je me doutais que Monsieur Chaton rodait et qu'il allait mal interpréter mon post... et qu'il allait me mordre la fesse droite :rateau: 

:rose: heu oui Monsieur le Chat Tyran... en disant : "le fil se transforme en Voici", je ne dis rien d'autre que la même chose que vous.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2006)

C'était une remarque générale.  et un rappel aussi. Rien d'agressif pour autant.
Il fut un temps, Fab'Fab' avait dans sa signature un lien vers son blog, où il racontait beaucoup de choses sur... lui. Forcément. Il cherchait un éditeur d'ailleurs. Demandez lui si c'est toujours en accès libre. C'était bien écrit et très instructif.


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas baisé Justine ????




encore un mythe qui s'effondre


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'était une remarque générale.  et un rappel aussi. Rien d'agressif pour autant.
> Il fut un temps, Fab'Fab' avait dans sa signature un lien vers son blog, où il racontait beaucoup de choses sur... lui. Forcément. Il cherchait un éditeur d'ailleurs. Demandez lui si c'est toujours en accès libre. C'était bien écrit et très instructif.



si le patron m'autorise alors... le site existe toujours. Tout n'est pas en ligne et je commence activement mes recherches pour un éditeur d'ailleurs...
On me trouve facilement pas Google... ou par mp pour ceux qui ont la flemme de chercher


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

Safari a dit:
			
		

> Safari ne peut ouvrir la page &#8220;http://blog.fabienxxxxxxx.com/&#8221; car le serveur ne répond plus





			
				Firefox a dit:
			
		

> Le serveur à l'adresse blog.fabienxxxxxxxx.com met trop de temps à répondre.


----------



## Hippocampe (5 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> C'était une remarque générale.  et un rappel aussi. Rien d'agressif pour autant.
> Il fut un temps, Fab'Fab' avait dans sa signature un lien vers son blog, où il racontait beaucoup de choses sur... lui. Forcément. Il cherchait un éditeur d'ailleurs. Demandez lui si c'est toujours en accès libre. C'était bien écrit et très instructif.


ouf !! suis rassurée. je ne voudrais pas me mettre mal avec vous... que j'admire tant :love: 


rhâââ !! j'ai croisé le chemin d'une star aujourd'hui !! 

... hé les filles !! vous devinerez jamais qui j'ai croisé aujourd'huuiiii !!
*en coeur*_"qui, qui ?"_ 
Monsieur Chatoooonnn !!!
*en coeur*_"quelle chance !!"_
vi !! l'est sympa comme tout... puis il beau... puis...


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>




Ca me ferait mal, j'y suis en ce moment même...


----------



## Galatée (5 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

>



Ben non, ça marche chez moi


----------



## Ed_the_Head (5 Avril 2006)

ok, ok, ça marche. 

Disons que ça a déconné 10 minutes et maintenant, c'est bon. 


J'avais oublié ce blog, d'ailleurs. Pas mal du tout.


----------



## alèm (5 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ouf !! suis rassurée. je ne voudrais pas me mettre mal avec vous... que j'admire tant :love:
> 
> 
> rhâââ !! j'ai croisé le chemin d'une star aujourd'hui !!
> ...




ah ouais, une star de plus parmi mes potes ! Trop cool ! 

nan, je rigole Chaton, je vais continuer à t'aimer comme avant : comme tu sais ! :love:


----------



## Melounette (5 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> si le patron m'autorise alors... le site existe toujours. Tout n'est pas en ligne et je commence activement mes recherches pour un éditeur d'ailleurs...
> On me trouve facilement pas Google... ou par mp pour ceux qui ont la flemme de chercher


Ouhlo ! Si les macgéens débarque là-bas, ça va être un sacré bourdel. Faut prévenir les p'tits. Et quand tu dis "activement", c'est comme les cartons ou bien ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ouhlo ! Si les macgéens débarque là-bas, ça va être un sacré bourdel. Faut prévenir les p'tits. Et quand tu dis "activement", c'est comme les cartons ou bien ?


non, ça devient actif.
J'ai un manuscrit qui part tout à l'heure...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> non, ça devient actif.
> J'ai un manuscrit qui part tout à l'heure...


Tu te rappelleras de mes deux potes qui sont fan de toi hein ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu te rappelleras de mes deux potes qui sont fan de toi hein ?



Tu l'auras ta photo, t'inquiète... J'ai toujours ton adresse sur mon bureau!!!


----------



## NED (6 Avril 2006)

A propos de STAR....
Vous regardez la Nouvelle Star???


----------



## macinside (6 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> A propos de STAR....
> Vous regardez la Nouvelle Star???



pourquoi, tu a essayer ?


----------



## NED (6 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi, tu a essayer ?


Voui....j'avoues,
C'est pas mal mais au bout de 3 saisons c'est pareil.
Cette année y'en a quand même un démentiel qui s'appelle *Christophe*

En fait je suis l'emission car je connais une Star dedans :
Fanfan le batteur !


----------



## Momo-du-56 (6 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> Ouhlo ! Si les macgéens débarque là-bas, ça va être un sacré bourdel.



P**** me rappelais pas qu'il avait été sacré ce sculpteur ????


----------



## Gwen (6 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Vous regardez la Nouvelle Star???


Oui, et je trouve le niveau excellent cette année et en effet, Christophe est génial. Dominique aussi par ailleurs. Mais bon, la on devis et moi, je ne connais aucunes star dans ce show, dommage


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Avril 2006)

je pense toujours qu'on oublie les vertus thérapeutiques d'un bombardement nucléaire, du moins c'est l'idée générale qui me vient quand on me parle de ce type d'émissions...
certes je n'ai pas la télé, donc il m'est un peu difficile de me faire une opinion fondée sur ce que j'y vois, toutefois, j'ai des amis, ou connaissances, et parmis eux, des gens qui sont "manager"... et il s'avère que tous ces anonymes, et ce, sans aucune exception, qui débarquent dans ces soit-disant reality-show, sont "managés", et que la prod sait déjà "qui va gagner", et que ce qui les "amène" là, c'est un "contrat", signé par les "deux" parties...
c'est donc pitoyablle, mais bon, chacun son choix de société...


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (7 Avril 2006)

gwen a dit:
			
		

> Oui, et je trouve le niveau excellent cette année et en effet, Christophe est génial. Dominique aussi par ailleurs. Mais bon, la on devis et moi, je ne connais aucunes star dans ce show, dommage


On parle toujours de stars là.... hein ??!!!


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> On parle toujours de stars là.... hein ??!!!



Mais c'est TOI la Star...Hobbes :love:


----------



## supermoquette (7 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Tu l'auras ta photo, t'inquiète... J'ai toujours ton adresse sur mon bureau!!!


J'ai changé d'adresse depuis


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai changé d'adresse depuis



ah m****
Je te demande là nouvelle sous peu alors


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2006)

mercredi soir à 23h10 sur Paris 1er :love: s'est absenté juste qq instants pour revenir à 1h00 du mat  et des fois il repasse même le lundi soir à 22h30!  tjs ponctuel lui au moins  :love: 





:love:


----------



## NED (7 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> mercredi soir à 23h10 sur Paris 1er :love: s'est absenté juste qq instants pour revenir à 1h00 du mat  et des fois il repasse même le lundi soir à 22h30!  tjs ponctuel lui au moins  :love:



YEsss !!
Je kiffe Aussi,
C'est terrible.
(Ca et 6FU sont mes 2 preférées)


----------

